# Jan, Feb and March demented ladies in waiting



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all 

just set new thread as we are not on the 2 week wait anymore but are planning on going on the insane journey again soon and want to keep in touch with everyone -- and try and keep everyone positive while we wait for our next go 

xxxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all
Thanks for setting this up, pinks79!
Livertypickle - it will be full IVF course. Have already had 3 IUIs, one IVF and one FET. This is last NHS IVF (plus FET if possible).  What fun!
I will get my 'signature' sorted out as I realise I am lagging behind there...
Best wishes to all you ladies!


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey pinks i made it haha!!!

Ok i am feeling so depressed about this whole procees i just see negative results everywhere.

Serious question when do you ladies think attempts at IUI or IVF should stop by an idvidual((((((((((

Sorry


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah glad u found it 
i know what u mean jack this time round i noticed alot of bfn and then mc -- me and hubby are trying to be realistic and not spend loads of money and get in debt -- he is being sensible one -- just pray that the lottery comes our way and then can try all i need too -- 
i think that if i didnt get bfp this time we would of called it quits and put it down to that i couldnt fall pregnant after 7 years i didnt think it would happen but because i did  ( sadly mc 5 weeks) i know i can and feel i need to give it another go -- but il prob say the same if it doesnt work the next time  -  i think u will know when its the end of that journey for urself 

just got to think positive and belive its going to happen -- sssoo much easier said then done i know  -- i get very positive days and then days im thinking 5k is sssoo expensive what if it dont work -- but i would give all i have to have a baby 

dont know if this helps or makes it worse -- sorry 

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you Pinks for setting up the thread  


Jack - We've been thinking about this question a lot too and, like Pinks, the financial side has a role to play for us.


If I am brutally honest, I am now through with IVF.  My husband isn't though - so thats why I am still going.  Some ladies seem to do a fabulous job of 'compartmentalising' their need for a baby and to keep trying to fulfill their dream.  I think these people are amazing, and withstand a high number of tries.  Unfortunately I am not one of those people; infertility consumes me and my life and I can't let it do that to me forever


We have always considered adoption (we are particularly interested in international adoption) and that would be our next route.  But we have 13 frosties left and so I guess, we've been given that opportunity and we should use it.


So I'm probably in this game for 2 more FETs - then it will depend on my husband  and where he is at in his journey


Amily - I will hope for you that this IVF works and also leaves you with a couple of frosties for the future   


Livertypickle x


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi ladies can I join you??

I had 2x grade 3 embies put back in yesterday so now the dreaded 2ww I'm due to test on 19th Jan 

Only has EC Monday and ET Wednesday but having some very mild cramps that are on n off anybody else had this?? Xxx


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Girls ! Thanks for setting up this lovely thread Pink...as we will all be demented sooner or later  Hopefully demented from being pregnant..but thats my wish for all of us.
Jack, Pink , Liverty .. We can only hope that one day (hopefully soon) we will be blessed with a miracle...

I try so hard to be positive.... it gets weary sometimes...


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

beckyboo  -everyone is welcome here 
mild cramps are normal hun good luck with it all  -- also there is a site where people who are on the 2 week wait now -- so may be worth joining that one too and u can help each other through the    time. its good to get support from those who are going through it at the same time  (think its call nov and dec 2ww testers-- prob be updated for jan/feb soon ) -- but we are always here too to offer advice or try and cheer u up and we will try and answer any questions u have  

dimples u are right we will be demented due to being preggers - very hard to saty positive but thats what we are here for 
livertypickle -- if money wasnt an option i think id be able to go on and have a few goes but then mentally and emotionally i dont know. we havent discussed what we will do if ivf hasnt worked but girlies it will work for us all next time.

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Bexyboo - wishing you lots of luck and love - we are all here for you, willing your precious little beans to stick and grow   


I'm ever hopeful that we can all be a demented pregnant bunch by spring!!  


I'm going back to see Mr Evans my consultant on 19th Jan to plan the next cycle.  Meanwhile (TMI alert) I had the most appalling stomach cramps all night and AF (I am thinking of it as a miscarriage, because to me it is) started in the early hours of the morning in painful and spectacular form.  It actually feels like a tremendous relief; and the next part of my journey can begin


Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

livertypickle - im so sorry for what u are going through but it sounds like u are in a really good head place - good that u have a plan to focus on 

i felt so confused when i had my mc as  (tmi alert) as i had one gush of blood no pain and that was it -- didnt really bleed after that then a week later had belly ache for an evening bit like a mild period and that was it -- and the early preg unit or dr said they needed to see me again -- how do they know ive passed it all -- just waiting for af  to come now but seeing as i can go 3 months without one it doesnt help much


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Liverty: I had my AF on 1/1. The clinic had told me to be prepared for AF to come with (TMI) lots of blood flow and lots of cramps. The clinic was right. But I have to say that I was kind of relieved to see AF since I found out my HCG dropped to zero. It was better than waiting. I should be thankful for that right? They call it a chemical pregnancy. I call it a MC too.....


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks lovely ladies  xxx


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome bexyboo good luck!!!!

Well I am working on my negativity today.

I have decided after seeing doc yesterday if my hycosy goes well i am gonna say i want to be stimmed despite him wanting a natural cycle.

I like you livertypickle, think i let myself totally consumed 24 hr 7 days a week i think i need to be careful its like an obsession. I sometimes worry it might break me if it doesnt work which is so selfish i am blesses and extremely fortunate to have Jack i recognise that i think i will feel a failure if i cant make him a sibling....i guess i will just get over it in time though. So i am gonna have a maximum of 3 iui's as quickly as poss then call it a day(((((((((

So lets be positive now......we need some BFP ladies to get the vibe going!!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Jack - I totally agree with you and I totally get how you feel.  I too have my little girl (Livy aka Livertypickle), my miracle who came along before infertility struck!  I understand your fear of feeling like you have failed him by not giving him a sibling.  I find it really hard when Livy even uses the word 'baby' 'brother' or 'sister'.  Its not our fault, what's more, we're doing everything we can to try and make it happen.  I also really understand your desire to have an 'end date' and to 'get things done quick' - because mentally, it would feel like hell to be in this position forever.


Negativity has a horrible way of striking when you thought you were doing ok.  But it will pass and this is not the end of the road - there is hope and there are possibilities ahead.  As someone once said to me "it will be alright in the end - if its not alright now, its not the end'



I'm with you sister!


Livertypickle x


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love that quote Liverty !


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your kind thoughts, Liverypickle. Wishing you the best too.
Welcome bexyboo and lots of luck!

I know what you girls mean about an end date. It is a horrible thought to have this going on for ages. I do try to compartamentalise but also feel the pressure that I am doing something wrong. Go to accupuncture but get a bit sick of the accupuncturist talking about welcoming the embryo etc. I think it/they should realise by now how welcome they are! Can you try to relax anyway? Isn't that a contradiction?!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Relax   !  Completely agree with you Amily; not only is it unhelpful to say but I also believe it to be untrue.  I don't believe it makes a blind bit of difference.  people conceive in war torn countries, whilst grieving, whilst waiting for IVF, immediately after miscarrying - I myself conceived my first child whilst I was signed off from work with depression and awaiting surgery to remove an ovarian cyst (I found out I was pregnant 9 days after the surgery)


I don't think stress makes a blind bit of difference.  If it did, the NHS would be providing spa breaks to accompany IVF; it would be much cheaper than repeated tries!!


I would never underestimate the placebo effect though - I think anything you do that makes you feel more reassured is good - but, for me, that's as far as it goes.


My ethos:  Stress all you like - it wont make a blind bit of difference - I look forward to reading posts that say 'I stressed - and I got my BFP'!!


Livertypickle x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just popping into the board to wish you ladies all lots of BFP this year!!

The 2ww drives you mad. My last 2ww in May/June 10 I kept myself busy by building fence and painting house. 

As i go for DEFET on 17th Jan I think i need to start getting  into the DIY mood again as it  really did help me kept my mind off the 2ww. 

ironically all other times on 2ww i had relaxed etc but when I kept busy I got my first ever BFP but sadly lost Zak at 24 weeks.

Thinking of you all

Jenny


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Jenny, I really admire your courage to try again after losing little Zak - I was so sad to read your story - life is so very cruel.


I cannot begin to understand what you have been through but I understand your need to try again and I wish you all the luck in the world this cycle.


Lots of love and luck


Livertypickle x


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

So pleased to see this thread.  I'm about to start cycle number 2... just waiting for AF to appear in the new few days.  Need lots of positive vibes


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome SR3 - lots of positive vibes coming your way   


Its amazing how many demented ladies in waiting there are out there   


Livertypickle x


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lets hope 2011 is going to be a good year !!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

lol theres lots of us  

and its going to be ALL OUR YEAR!!

welcome SR3


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

*three cheers for the demented* Hooray !!! 

Jenny: I love your positive thoughts ! You are a great inspiration !

SR3: Good Luck !

Amily: I want to try accupuncturist too. I hear they give you herbal things too? 

Liverty: How you feeling hun?

All the other ladies :sending positive vibes:


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

hip hip hooray hip hip hooray hip hip hooray   

last time i went to a hypnotherapist which i found very relaxing and when i felt my stress levels went up i knew how to get myself in the happy place. im not a big fan of needles and thought 3 imjections a day was enough  -- but may do both next time  -- anyone used a accupuncurist near dartford


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Dimples
No herbal stuff from mine but it probably depends on the accupuncturist. I went online and found one who specialises in infertility treatment so would recommend you do that. I would def recommend it...hasn't worked yet but am hopeful! It is also nice to have some gentle treatment and someone who wants to hear how I am feeling/doing. A contrast to fun internal scans and brisk nurses at the clinic!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Pinks, my acupuncturist is in Canterbury - not too far away.  Her name is Pippa Sequeira.  She is very good, I really trust her.  Who knows if it makes a difference - but it does make me feel good.


I think the jury is still out on whether acupuncture actually aids IVF - there was a study in the Lancet which believed there was a positive correlation some years back but it has since been disregarded.  Anyhow, it certainly can't do any harm and I felt it made me feel different - in a good way


Livertypickle x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello ladies,

saw the link from the 2ww thread which I posted on a couple of times, so hope you don't mind that I followed over.  Got BFN just before Xmas, so like you waiting for next treatment.

We haven't had as long journeys as you, but have already agreed that we will have 3 tx.  So had our 1st, free on NHS, and now to find the £££ for 2 more cycles!!  We have our consultation app on the 19th, so will find out then what next.

On the acupuncture topic, we both had it while trying naturally, then I continued through tx.  Didn't help with getting a BFP, but think it may have helped with the drug side affects.  Only a few headaches, and a bit of forgetfullness   but not much else!  We probably won't be able to afford it now on top of the tx payments, but otherwise would recommend.


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry aurbogine am thrilled hour not giving up n really hope it works next time for you

Sorry ladies I don't agree with accupunture :-/ 

Xxxx love to all xxxxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone


Aubergine - its great to see you on here; I know that we were the 2 'symptomless ladies' on the previous thread - our cycles seem to be in sync - I have an appointment on the 19th too.  We are self funding too - we were lucky to make 20 embryos when I had OHSS so have a few FET opportunities (13 left).  Its interesting what you said about the reduction in headaches with acupuncture - I felt it helped me 'download' my thoughts without them all being in my mind.  I will probably do it again, if I can find the pennies - just started up the ebay today for funds for the next round!




Sending you lots of love and luck 


Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

im feeling a bit annoyed with myself today as i had to change my app--  as they gave me a mid morning time and seeing as i only work morning thought i was taking the pee out of work as they have been so gd to me -- but the app was going to be this tues and now im waiting till feb. at the time of the change i thought the later date was best as it would give me time get sorted and  be mentally prepard but now i dont want to wait and want to know what my next step is 

I HATE WAITING   -- that seems to be all we do on this process is wait 

sorry rant ova


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Pinks - Rant away!!

I understand that need to get this ball rolling again.  Could you phone them back and change it, or accept a cancellation - or just see what they have on offer before your current date?

I know that work is important and I know what you mean about not talking the pee.... but if I were your manager, I would want to be flexible and support wherever I could.

Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah thank little livertypickle -- i will call them on monday and see if they can fit me in any earlier

work have been fantastic -- when i was on my 2 week wait when the days got too much for me when i was bleeding i was able to just get up and leave and not feel as if i was letting anyone down and my boss would call me and talk to me to c how i am not to c if im back at work the next day -- and i just feel if im going through this again the same may happen again and i need work to be with me then -- so i dont want to use all my favours before i get to the critical stage again

its soo hard --- also looking at dates -- i can only get time off in april and then in june -- so i think we will be looking at june -- so far away -- as with me my periods can be anything up to 98 days apart so if i get one soon then it may not be for a while before i get one again -- they have said they would give me something to force one but im still thinking for all of that then to be on the pill for a month april may be too soon on the schdule --

right time to get positive -- it will give me more time to save --- sorry question has anyone paid on here -- when do u pay - do u give a depost and pay as u go - pay at the end or at the beginning and top up if u need extra  --

thanks - i cant belive how quiet all the threads are -- must be the funding issue --- im having my 1st drink today since october -- i will only need one and il be sozzled lol -- hope everyone has a good positive day xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya - it is quiet isn't it?  


Your work sound nice, really supportive.  I work for the NHS - they are supportive at times but don't give me any time off for IVF treatment - I mean I have to take annual leave.  I think this sucks and put in an official objection to the protocol in Nivember.  Am hoping they will revisit their policy.  Apparantly having cancer which results in infertility and then needing IVF is considered a 'life choice' - like a boob job!!!

My clinic charged me for the cycle (£2835) on the day of egg collection.  Before that, I had to pay for the drugs - that was about £800 (I hyperstimmed, so I was pretty cheap when it came to drugs).  You have probably looked in to this already, but I did a price comparison for drugs between the clinics pharmacy and Asda, who sell IVF drugs at cost price.  Might save you some pennies.  My clinic said they wouldn't give me a sharps box if I got them from Asda - but I phoned my local council and they said they would provide drop off and collect one from my house for no charge.  Worth considering, could save a couple of hundred.

I think the drug to induce menstruation is called provera - I nearly had it last time, but AF showed up the day before I was due to start it.

Lots of love

Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

i work for nhs too and had to take the time of as unpaid leave as didnt have any holiday left was hoping that it would go as sick leave as we do go into hospital and get put under but no  -- but they did split it up so i didnt loose a chunk in 1 month - they split it ova 3 

so did u buy ur drugs from asda -- -- i will def look into getting drugs else where if it saves money  - i work in a dr so i can take my needles there to get rid of em - so not too worried bout sharps box but do they give u the needles or do u have to buy them

just started looking through my things to start on ebay to get some money together too -

xx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi pinks
I know what you mean - I am desperate to get going again and actually feel like I am doing something. Am feeling really knackered from last time still though (and work!). I feel lucky that I still have an NHS cycle left to go as paying for the immune stuff it a worry enough. I suspect it is just the start of things. Mind you, we haven't had any holidays for ages anyway (apart from local) because of the time off issue you mention. I am a teacher so have to try to fit the treatment in round school holidays -  a nightmare to manage! I haven't had to tell them what I am doing as it has been in holidays apart from one appt. It is stressful though!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya again

The time off thing is such a bind.  I keep having to swap sessions and dissapear in lunch hours - luckily I only live a 10 minute walk from the hospital where I am having my IVF - I can't imagine the stress of having to travel too for it all and consider myself quite lucky for this. 

Pinks - I didn't get them from Asda in the end because the price was about the same for the drugs I needed - if I had required more gonal f though then I would have gone to asda - I was only on gonal for 9 days and produced 44 follicles, so I really am a cheap date when it comes to that drug!!  Do you have a drug list with prices on from your clinic or hospital?

I am feeling a little low tonight    I guess it was inevitable.  Like you Pinks, I have had a day of putting things on ebay (free listing weekend) and just feel peed off that I have to spend my Sundays like this.  Self pity over for now.

Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I didnt know Asda sold them thats amazing, do you know whether they sell menopur?

Like you liverty i am feeling so so low, i have cried loads today sick as a chip(((((((((( Have hycosy tomorow and need to write a list of questions for doc as still decideding on stim verses natural??

I must get positive this is totally consuming me, cried yesterday as my little boy got his first pair of shoes then today as need to sort all his clothes properly that are too small didnt store them away properly in the hope there would have been a 2nd bambino. 

I am sorry for continuing to be negative on this thread, please i really hope the BFP start rolling in!!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

To those of you feeling low big big   Hope a new week will bring you new positivity.

Re paying for the drugs - I found another thread where someone had shown a comparision of prcies for drugs, and I think a company called Healthcare came out cheapest, providing everything alongside the drugs too eg needles.  When I get a chance I'll try and find the thread again, but you may find it quicker to look!  It was quite easy to find.

Livertypickle - great that we both have the 19th as our date with the docs!  Roll on I say!  Like you all want to get on with this, can see the clock ticking away as in my age.  I know am still young in comparison to many, but considering I started this process at 30...

I'm lucky as well with work - I am also a teacher like you Amily- but tx timed itself to happen towards the end of last term!  However, head very supportive and in the end only had to take 3 days off school plus 1 morning for a scan.  The other scan ended up being on a snow day!  I find it ironic that the NHS won't give you paid time off - not holiday.  You would think as an organisation they would be in the best position to understand!

Anyway, hope everyone has a good week


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah im sorry livertypickle and jack2009 that you were having a low day yest hoping u feel alot better today

think the drugs are going to cost me a fortune as i seem to get lots of eggs and then they dont grow as much as they hope  - last time i ended up having to do 3 evening injection and 1 morning and they only got 3 eggs from me and time before only 5 eggs - have to wait for a list of what i need -- hate the waiting im such an organiser and just want to get on and get organised 

i know what u mean livertypickleabout having to put things on ebay but saves that extra bit of debt -- it does annoy me that we have to pay to get what we all deserve espically working in the nhs and seeing what certain peps get time and time again -- but hay thats life

jack how did ur app go

aubergine07 will def look into healthcare when i get my list 

hope everyone is having a much better day


----------



## Kerry1977 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All Demented Ladies in waiting..... 

Please can I join you? 

I'm due EC next week - I had my 1st scan today, all looking good (10 follies, good in size) BUT....I may have fluid on my left tube  
I've been told that if there is little or no change at my next scan on Wednesday, my eggs will be collected as normal and frozen - as I will have to have an operation to remove it  
Why isn't life simple?!! Arrrgh!

I'm hoping for some friendly info and chats, as I feel pretty low today.

Love and hugs to all - I look forward to being demented with you


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome kerry1977 thats good the follies are looking good  -- sorry bout the fluid 
hope  the scan on wed shows that the fluid has gone down and all can go ahead as planned 

but just in case try and see a positive u will have a good number of frosties -- i know its hard in these cases to find anything positive but it does help keep u sane 
  that wed is going to be fine and u get the news u want and deserve

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Kerry - I really hope that your fluid drains and you can go ahead with EC and ET.  

I understand the disappointment of a cancelled cycle, my first IVF was cancelled after EC due to OHSS.  On the positive side, I ended up with 20 embryos - which makes for a good few FET cycles.

Life never seems to be simple does it?  Grr, drives me mad

Hi to everyonbe else - Jack, how did hycosy go?  Been thinking about you x
Pinks, aubergine, amily - hope you're doing ok today x  
Bexyboo - coming to the end of your 2WW, how are you doing?

AFM - feeling very up and down today.  Went back to work - talk about the elephant in the room, 5 people came and spoke to me or acknowledged but the other 10 completely avoided me! (I am a team leader of a team of 15) I know thay they probably just didn't know what to say, but its quite hurtful when you don't even get a smile or an acknowledgement from them.  Hey ho, one thing infertility has taught me is compassion and support is very important.

Sending everyone lots of love

Livertypickle x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone
Sorry to hear about the being avoided situation, livertypickle. I have not told anyone at work so it is good to have some anonymity (but I understand why you did of course) but it was similar when my mum died. Some people ignored me for a bit then forgot all about the situation and made comments that I found thoughtless. You can't win!

Sorry too that you have been feeling low (and jack2009). I am feeling totally knackered all the time. All I want to do is sleep. It is an effort to drag myself off to work!

Welcome kerry1977 and sorry to hear about the fluid. I hope it resolves itself and you can go ahead. It is so frustrating and upsetting when things don't go to plan. If not, I hope you get a nice lot of frosties for later Let us know how it goes on Wed.

Have managed to convince my doctor to run some level 1 immune tests on me before next IVF treatment though it was only thanks to Agate's excellent FAQ that I had the information.

Has anyone been watching 'one born every minute' on Channel 4? I am like a junkie with that programme. Pretty sad really. Let's hope we all join the shouting ladies in labour this year!


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi ,
I'm new on this site and to posting on message boards.
Im just about to start ivf at the Chaucer hospital in Canterbury and saw thats where you have been. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
My treatment is with Mr Rafla and this will be my first attempt so im pretty nervous.

Thanks
jemma


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi everyone - I work for the nhs too so I've had to have unpaid leave over EC and ET days it's quite upsetting really as they should be more aware of how heart breaking etc things are.... My general manager don't really care about what I'm going through she can't even Tlk to me!! Have some lovely support from other ppl at work though which is nice 

Well my countdown is slowly progressing 8 days to go till I have confirmation 

Hope your all well 

Big loves to all xxxxx


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one...hope everyone is doing ok?!!

I had my hycosy yesterday which went really well..thank god!!! So going for a stimulated cycle hopefully this mth possibly next mth!! Been really sick so signing off for now hopefully better tomorow!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that your hycosy went well, jack2009. Hope you are feeling better.
Good luck bexyboo! Not long now! (am sure it feels long tho!)
Welcome, JemmaU. I am not at Canterbury (there is a site area specifically for different clinics in case you want to take a look there too) but lots of luck! It is all achievable - don't worry and take it in stages. It will all be worthwhile (we hope!) Wishing you all the best.
Hope tomorrow brings you good news, kerry1977!

Senduing out lots of positive vibes!

Just told a friend I can't go on holiday with her as have more IVF fun ahead....feeling a bit low that all my holidays are spent on this but hoping it will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all, hope you're all feeling a bit better.  Am afraid I'm not feeling so great  

Jack - can I ask what is a hycosy?  Still not sure of all the terms in this fertility treatment lark!

Anyway, just checking in really and hoping all ok

x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Aubergine!

Yea its a procedure where they put dye in your tubes to make sure there is no blockages, I just had it done as i had my first IVF cycle fail and have no funds for anymore IVF so now opting for IUI fingers crossed!! So there was no blockage everything as it should be!

Where abouts are you with your cycle? xx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

Jack - good news on the hycosy - on with IUI!
Bexyboo - not long now - hoping its positive for you
Jemma - hi!  Welcone to the boards - I'm at the Chaucer too, under Mr Evans.  Hopefully we can be cycle buddies x
Aubergine - I feel like I'm on a bit of a parallel universe with you.  So hoping we can inject each other with some happy thoughts and positivity!
Amily - thanks for your kind words and so sorry to hear about your mum - people can be very strange and I think you're right that sometimes they can't win either way. 

AFM - TERRIBLE day yesterday - cried all morning at work, actually felt really embarrassing because I couldn't stop.  Anyhow, my body stopped me in the end because I started being sick and had to go home at lunchtime,  had the worst migraine I think I have ever had - lost feeling on one side, droopy face, sick for 24 hours and even lost the ability to speak for a few hours (and I'm a speech therapist, so that's bad news!!) My poor husband actually had to take the day off work to look after me!  I'm now skinnier than ever and feel absolutely pants.

But / I've got some determination back.  Nature WILL NOT beat me, I will have 3 children and it will happen.  

Sending lots of love to everyone.  And, as Winston Churchill said - "when you're going through hell....keep going"

Livertypickle x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jacks - all sounds good and systems go!  I'm waiting for appointment with consultant on 19 Jan, following fist failed tx.

Liverty - parallel universe    Only thing, I don't get migranes!  Your'es sound pretty bad, do you get them that badly often?  You might be able to get some medication to help you out.  DP's brother had exactly the same as you - inc the partital paralysis and sickness.  He went to the hospital and got everything checked out.  Other stuff was found out too (but everyone is different) however, he got some drugs that block a signal or something that stop the migranes.  Only thing I guess would be whether you could take while tx, but worth looking into.  Hope you're feeling better today.  I just felt overwhelmed by everything yesterday, but am a bit better today.


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya Aubergine

The bad days are awful aren't they?  One day, I'm hoping these hard times will just feel like a blip.

I'm a long term migraine sufferer; I usually take epilim or beta blockers preventatively but, like you said, can't take anything at the moment.  On a positive note, I couldn't actually formulate thoughts so feel like I've had a break from myself!!  My migraines are very hormonally linked and I'm guessing this, coupled with my emotional lability was the 'comedown' of progesterone and HCG.  

I think distraction is the key in these dark days - we have put our house on the market, I have 300 items for sale on ebay(!) and we have decided to book a last minute trip to Eurodisney next week.  Why not?!  If we can spend £5000 on IVF, we can spend £300 on Eurodisney!!

Livertypickle x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Good for you, Livertypickle! Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough and I am sure a Disney holiday will be a nice change of scene. We all need a little escape from time to time. I am hoping to go somewhere at half term...
Have had period pains for the last 2 and a 1/2 days, which is odd as I am on day 19. I suppose the hormones may have messed up my cycle. Hey ho.
Best wishes to you all!


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello! Is this thread for 2ww after IUI?

If so... i am on day 1 2ww, and already i want time to fly by!!!!

Hope everyone is well,

Mo xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

hope everyone is well 
livertypickle so jealous love disney - hope u had a fab time  -- ur right distraction is the key -- ive started a college course one night a week and it feels so nice to have somethig else to focus on
jack so pleased it went well - hope the rest of the process goes well too

just a question -- after a mc how long is it before u have a af-- mc on the 10th dec and no sign yet --- i do have mixed up cycles can go 25 days - 96 day between cycles 
xx

mo everyone welcome on here  - hope we can make the journey a bit easier for you -- best of luck xx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya everyone

mo: Welcome and Good luck   

Pinks -  This af showed up 5 days after I discontinued drugs.  After my molar pregnancy (which ended at 11 weeks) my af showed up 28 days after D&C.  Not sure of this helps - if nothing else, it says the body is a weird and mysterious thing 

Lots of love

Livertypickle x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, can I join this thread??

Of to clinic tomorrow to see why it failed in Dec. Hoping we will have the go ahead to donate again and start the whole rollercoaster again, prob in Feb as not had AF since BFN.

Tor x


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey toria- if AF hasn't arrived are you sure ur not pregnant?? Xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Toria;welcome to the demented ladies in waiting  

Sorry to hear about your BFN in December; starting again feels pretty gauling.  

I'll be with you for Feb and wish you all the luck in the world.  

Livertypickle x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Livertypickle.

Hi bexyboo. Yeah pretty sure I'm not, had very very bad bleed and it's only been about 30 I think. I have PCOS so am rarely on time, would be a nice thought though!!! lol


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

You can still bleed Hun I'd test just incase I have pcos too I have my pregnancy test next Wednesday but my clinic do urine not blood n  worried incase I get a false negative if my hormone level ain't high enough to detect!! Sending you love bn hugs xx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I did do one on the day I was suppose to test, just as a formality before I rang the clinic. Needless to say it was a BFN. Oh well, onwards and upwards!!! lol


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Dont give up hope test again!!! Xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Feeling a bit more menstrual today, I'm dreading what the clinic will say. Apparently I had poor fertilization but out of 6 eggs 4 fertilized so a bit confused!!!! Oh well, have to see what they say, not going until 2pm so a lot of time to stew over it!! lol


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Toria

I know the feeling - I have my consultants appt next wednesday and my husband and I have written 5 pages of questions and comments!  Because I am a bit of a control freak and feel so out of control during this process I tend to write an agenda and ensure that every item is ticked and answered by the end. My husband and I always have a rule that at the end of the consultation, we will turn to each other and make sure that we are both happy with what has been said, so that we don't go away with questions or worries.

I'm sure you're not as anally retentive as me (!!) but sometimes writing it all down can help

Good luck with it - its their job to answer your questions and queries and to allay your worries

Go for it!  Good luck, I'll be thinking of you at 2

Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

sounds like u are well organised livertypinks 

welcome to all the newcomers -- hope all ur dreams come true


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

That sounds an excellent idea, livertypickle. Last consultation (after another failure) was 15 mins max and we were out the door again before we had drawn breath! I do always feel like I am taking up their time when basically it is their job! Agenda is a great idea.


----------



## melmel (Dec 4, 2010)

hey ladies... 
Can i please join you!!!??
I had my ET yesterday and will do my preg test on the 27th jan.
One lil magic bean tucked up nicely in my tummy....... Everything crossed.xxxxxx     
many prayers and much hope to you all
 n  

A very excited, scared n anxious
mel xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome melmel - you have been in the wars, looking at your history   

Lets hope the 27th Jan is a magical day

Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey everyone....good news I am having IUI this month!! Period due 18th so be at end of month yeay!!!

Arrgghh I really am a demented lady in waiting haha!!

Come one ladies lets start getting BFP!!!

xx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Livertypickle. I guess I am like you, I did loads of research on egg quality once the nurse said that was the problem!!!

Got all the answers I wanted and hopefully will be trying Feb/March depending when AF arrives. Doing a short cycle this time, apparently it's better for women with PCOS. Just hope we get paired up and fingers crossed it works for us and them. 

So I guess I am gonna become a demented lady in waiting!!!! ARGGGG so much waiting!!!

Tor x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Lotsa chatter since I've last been on and a couple of newbies - welcome to you and good luck to those on the 2ww.

Pinks - I can't remember how long it took 'till af returned after af.  Still waiting for af following this failed tx, but technically not due until next Weds.  Doubt I'll get it then though.  I crazily started using OPKs 2 weeks after afi, thinking maybe I could still miraculously conceive naturally (why do I still fool myself that a miracle might happen   ) then after 4 days I realised my cycle wouldn't be normal after all the drugs, and slunk back to reality.

Liverty - I only have 2 questions on my list for Weds!!  Going to look at it over the weekend I think with DP and get prepared!  Well done you for being so organised!

Toria - what did the nurse say was the problem with your egg quality?  Suspecting that that is what they are going to say to me.  12 fertilsed, but only 2 made it to 6 & 5 cell on day 3, and they were of poor qaulity    Am now really anxious that the same will happen again and we'll realise that our chances really are over.  Trying to change my supplements to improve quality following advice left on here.

Jack - congrats on being able to start IUI this month!  fingers crossed for you


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi aubergine07

The nurse said it was poor fertilization but the doc said the stats were ok. Still not really sure why they were bad. On the cycle I fell for the twins I had 27 eggs collected, 20 fertilised and 7 made it to blastocyst. I think those odds are quite good!!!

Think he put it down to PCOS, change in body due to age (although I'm not that old) and the fact that on each attempt my body has responded differently to different amounts of drugs!!!! Even he saw the funny side.

Did ask if I could do anything to improve the quality but he basically said no. Will think about suppliments etc as you never know!!!

Good luck everyone.

Tor x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think you can improve egg quality if it's chromosomes / genetics but otherwise think you can with protein and supplements.  I'm thinking mine is an issue with the first, but am still going to shift from the supplements I was taking to some different ones suggested on this site.

Sorry for misunderstanding or missing something, but did you have twins?

Good luck with next steps


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, yeah I have. They were born in 2006. Was hoping to use my frosties for the next one but ex hubbie had other ideas!!!

New partner, new cycles, new problems!!! lol


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone

You've all been very quiet this weekend - hope you have all been busy doing nice things.

I met a friend for lunch yesterday who was telling me about a friend of hers who was having a hard time as a new mum because the baby was crying constantly and they didn't know why and she couldn't go out at all.

So it got me thinking.  Obviously I would really love a child of my own, and I know as well that it's for life, not just those first few months when they may be crying a lot (or not, guess it depends on so many things) - but I thought to help me through these tough times of not being able to have one of our own, me and DP could make a list of all the things we can do while it's just the 2 of us.  So we had a go at it last night and said we would try and do one thing a month!  Not sure if we'll stick to it, but it was fun to do, and cheered us up!

Then we got the best news this morning (well 2nd best!!), DP won the lottery!  He was 1 ball off the big prize!  But still a good amount, meaning it can go towards our next tx!  Takes a bit of pressure off us financially!  Maybe it's a good sign ....


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear aubergine07
Fantastic news! That's great - what good timing! Let's hope it's the second best piece of news you have this year!
That list idea is a good one. We were in Pizza Express today and there were hundreds of children (approximately!) and lots of random screaming. So making a list of things to do before it's me that people look at when the screams start ( thinking positively!) in public is a good plan.


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi bixyboo

I am  also going to test on 19th wish u good luck. loads of   for u


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Aubergine - woohoo so pleased you won some money on the lottery - it restores my faith in human nature when I hear that someone deserving gets something good - so pleased for you, it has put a smile on my face  

And I love your idea about the nice things you can do - I have realised how imporant it is to have things to look forward to; I had previously thought of these as arbitary and 'not what I REALLY wanted' - as time goes by I am realising more and more that life is about finding happiness and that these special times can really bring happiness - a tangible happiness that I can control and enjoy.  

Speak soon, lots of love Livertypickle x


----------



## Nix01 (May 2, 2010)

Aubergine07 - That is great news!!  We have been struggling coming to terms with our failed cycle in November and busy saving for the next go. It is so much money and very frustrating to see what a postcode lottery it is. We are not entitled to an NHS go till the end of this year when I will be nearly 35 and then we only get one go at IVF, I have been reading that some get lots more! We would move but that will just add to the pressure!! By the time we get there that one go will probably be gone due to spending cuts!

Anyway I was going to add to the good news so shouldn't be moaning, at least we are in the position to be able to save even if it does take ages. We haven't won the lottery but my DP got a promotion at work so that is a great start to what we have said is going to be "our year" and a great help towards the savings plan, we will be embarking on the whole process again in April!!

Lots of love and luck to all. xx


----------



## melmel (Dec 4, 2010)

hi ladies,
just popping in to ground myself really......as am going a bit bendy   
Theres lots of positive news going on in here i see which is fab to read, cheers me up 

NIXO1..thats great news about your dp promotion and good luck for april 

AUBERGINE.....Hi , i love your idea about "things you can do now"(b4 life with screamers....lol) Me and the dh do somat similar aswell, we find we have to have some big plan, (just in case things dont work out with the tx) So maybe a skiing holiday in march for us  
Hopefully it wont come to that but i think its always good to have an alternative plan, something to look forward to, you know....
Oh and congrats on winning the lotteryxxxx

Is every one on there   in here I cant seem to find a hall of fame with dates on this thread??
Any how hello to evryone else in here xxx

AFM.....well, i am defo going a bit   I think its a mixture of being on the   and also being off work and being soooooooo bored!!!!!!!
I am only on day 5 of my   and already it feels like a life time    
Anyhow will keep plodding on, keeping every thing crossedxxx
               
much love
mel xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya Melmel - 5 days to go - I imagine you're feeling pretty demented!

There are a few current 2wwers on here but a large number of us are ladies who went through the 2ww over christmas, got a BFN or a BFP then miscarried and want to keep up the fantastic support we had ready for our next goes - in Jan Feb or March! 

Its great to have some current 2wwers to channel positive energy towards! 

Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi everyone  -- sorry not really been on here much dad been in hospital so been going up and down to the coast -- been keeping an eye though  lol

welcome the all newbies and hope all those on the 2 week wait are doing ok and not going to    hoping it all works out for you 
hope everyone who is waiting to start the journey again are having a good day too 

AUBERGINE thats fantastic news about the money -- takes the pressure off -- sssoo pleased for you 
MELMEL hope ur not too bored  -- i bet if u were at work u would be wishing u was at home  -- there no pleasing us on the 2 week wait  goodluck though 

xxx


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

sorry mememe alert...  so i am wondering is this a sign or am i just on the 2ww and going crazy... SO i never nap! (However, i have been just getting over a virus...) so... 4dpo i had 3 naps in a day! Just couldn't keep my eyes open... and today 5dpo had one nap (as i was at work) but was really tired and grumpy all afternoon! Surely after all my napping yesterday i can't be that tired today! Also tmi sorry, sensitive/sore nipples! I know it is far too early for any symptoms, but i need this to be a sign so i can stay positive!!!    
i hate the 2ww! any advice or anyone had this with a bfp?

Sorry for mememememe! (reading back i sound totally obsessed and ott!)

Hope everyone is doing ok, a big    to all the newbies

mo xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

mo i was always tired and napping on my 2 week and also (.)(.) were very tender --- i did have a bfp that time round 

u just have to listen to ur body and do as it wants  ---

all the best hun
xx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, had a call from the clinic today. This time round I'm doing the short protocal and they want to put me on the pill!!! Needless to say I was in hysterics, the pill is something I don't need!!!

Has anyone else done the short one x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks pinks- feel better now. How r u doing hun?

mo xxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck, Mo...hope it's good news!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

torria77 both times ive gone through ivf ive been put on the pill  

mo - im doing good thanks few weeks till my consultant meeting and find out what the next steps are and how much its going to cost -- 
hope ur having a good day 

hope everyone is ok 
xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

im on my 2 weeks wait i had ET today and i test on the 31st am i in the right spot?


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

This is where its at Veng!  Welcome - and good luck!

I see you are an OHSS/freeze all FET lady!  Me too!  It looks like you have struck gold in the past; I hope it happens again this time

Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good luck for tomorow Livertypickle xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just popping on quickly to say hope it goes well tomorrow Liverty!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, thats really kind  

Aubergine - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that your consultants appointment goes well and you have clear next steps

Jack - hows it going?  When's the IUI happening?  Havent seen you on here for a while, its really good to speak to you again x

Hi to everyone else too - onwards and upwards to the next cycle   

Livertypickle x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks livertypickle   

so when is everyone testing?

OK the craziness is here   i could not sleep last night i went to bed early so i could rest and it was gone midnight before i fell asleep   i lay in bed talking to them please stay with me little ones   i think I'm going   anyone else spoke to there embryo's


----------



## melmel (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello ladies...
jus popping into say hello and see how everyone is doing?

VENG...Hey sweet....lol, your so not alone, even my dh has the occasional little rub of my tummy and tells my bean to hold on tight  and i am forever rubbing my tummy and sending good vibes in and chatting away to beanie all the time...lol
It may seem a bit   but its not doing any harm ..so why not  
I test on the 27th and it feels like a life time away, its jus not getting any closer....!!!!   

LIVERTY..hey sweet..how you doing? when do u start your next cycle  

TORIA...Hi honey, jus to let you know i was put on the short tx plan this time round...(starting on the pill first)
and it worked for me  Feel free to pm me if you wanna ask me anything.....good luck chick xx   

PINKS...hey, how you doing?...I called work yesterday to tell them i wanna start back next week as going sooo insane and was told to take another week holiday as they are so quiet!!!!!!!   ...lmao. I have been off work nearly 2 months now!!!!!  AAARRRGGGHHH

HELLO n   to everyone else in here......  

AFM..... have been going   for the last day or so and am now ripping my hair out knowing i have another 2 weeks off work...
Driving my poor dh   to, so i have now invited my mum to come down and stay over the testing week and plan to drive her   to.....   

 n  
mel xxx


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

I am new to this thread, hope you ladies don't mind me joining.
I am starting my first IVF cycle soon, on the pill at the moment.  I think I will need all the help I can get and reading all your experiences seems to be helping a lot.  

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.  I know it is such a difficult time.


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all - and a special hello to always-hoping  

I have my consultants appointment at 4.00pm today.  I'm hoping he may be able to give some indication as to why I lost my last little bean and clarify all my worries and alleviate my anger - so not expecting much!

Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good luck again fingers crossed Liverty.

I am waiting for my period to arrive it was due today but no signs boooo!! Once it comes I have to contact clinic and have a day 2 scan and start stim I probs ovulate within 8 days so should be this month.

Best go and wake my sleepy head baby up we are off swimming.

Speak to everyone later xx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

hey livertypickle and aubergine -- goodluck for today let us knw what they say 

welcome all the newbiesn  -- hope ur wait isnt too stressfull -- we are here if u need us 

xxx


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies

was on the 2ww with most of you before Christmas and resulted in a BFN.  Thought it was our last attempt but have decided to give it one last try.  First appointment is on the 2nd Feb and will hopefully start ASAP after that.

Suffered really bad with Menopur, so not looking forward to starting afresh.

Hope all you ladies are coping well and keeping your chins up.

Lots of love

Larny xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome back larney  -- nearly have nov/dec crew back lol  -- hope we all have better success this time round 
my app is the day after yours 
hopefully the menopur will be different this time or they may be able to give u something different 

xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

melmel  ah im sorry u cant go back to work must be driving u mad now  ah nice that ur mum is coming to keep u company 
make the most of the rest though as hopefully in 9 mths u wont have much sleep due to this working for you 

xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Melmel. It's nice to hear someone else is/has done the short cycle. I've only ever done the long one and as I'm a creature of habit I'm really nervous!!!

AF started yesterday so started taking the pill!!!! Still feels funny to say 'I'm on the pill'. Just waiting to hear what we do next, have to wait for me to be in sinc with the recipient. Hopefully it won't take too long and we can start next month. Getting scared and excited again!!!

Yet again it's all about waiting but at least AF will be on time next time so I guess that's one thing I won't have to wait for!! lol

Tor x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Advance warning, bit of a me post, sorry for lack of personals today.

Am so confused and sad.  Had our appointment today with the consultant.  He was lovely.  He told us the facts as they were - and as we had been thinking.  16 eggs, 12 fertilised, but embryos developed very poorly, with only 2 put back that were the best of a bad bunch basically.  

He confirmed our fears that it was most likely a chromosomal issue.  However, he offered a small spark of hope, saying that no eggs are the same, and it could be that in future cycles we could get a good quality egg.  He didn't want to say how likely that was, because, understandably, he just didn't know.  So he said it was worth giving it another go, and reassured us that if there was absolutely no chance, then he wouldn't advise (one of the reassuing things about NHS I guess, their not in it for the money like clinics may be, although that's probably me being a bit cynical)

So came out crying, but also feeling a bit like well at least my thoughts are confirmed.

At the same time, we have been on the foresight programme - started in May 2010.  Don't know if you've heard of them, but they do a hair analysis to test to see you have the right minerals, and if you have too many toxins.  I'd decided to switch onto different supplements, and emailed them.  They called back to tell me that I should remain positive, and that this time next year I would have a baby!  I'm all for being positive about things, and it has made me think a little - but isn't their a case for being realistic and just accepting that things are the way they are?  Hence why I'm also confused  

Can anyone advise where to post about the egg quality?  I did write a post but noone replied, so I'm guessing it's not so common.

Liverty - how did you consultation go?  I hope some good news for you.

btw - if anyone is interested in the Foresight programme, their success rates are amazing - 81% pregnancy! 
www.foresight-preconception.org.uk  


/links


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone - busy busy thread today

Aubergine - I'm sorry that it wasn't exactly what you are hoping for - in many ways you want to hear the bottom line but its hard to contemplate.  I do think that there is some positivity there, knowing that all eggs are different (and know this from my own experience (first egg = great, perfect little girl, 2nd egg = crap, left me with cancer).  Hang on in there x x x I've been wondering how you have got on today and thinking about you x

Jack - Boo!  Where is the witch?!  Isn't it weird how we spent half our lives shunning the witch and half inviting her back!!

Pinks - you started a great thread here!  Its lovely to see so many people at different points in their cycles.  Hope you're doing ok x

toria, melmel, veng, always-hoping .....  hi to all of you too.... and Larny, great to see you back

AFM - appointment was good, lasted an hour, my poor consultant looked exhausted by the end!!  I am going to have some follicle tracking for a cycle, leading straight in to an unmedicated FET.  This is because I have always wondered whether I have LUF and my previous consultant dismissed my observations.  My new consultant is great though and thinks it is worth checking out.  It may help to explain some of my hormone problems too, as I seem to go quite seamlessly from manic to depressive at certain times of the month.  He has also disagreed with my previous consultant who felt it might be tubal factor and hasnt ruled out IUI.  So a few avenues to explore for the coming months.  It was good to vent the anger and start afresh.  So I'm starting all that in about 14 days time.

Off to bed now - Eurodisney tomorrow   

Livertypickle x x x


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi ladies my result ended in a bfn - will try again but need to find the money first which ain't easy thanks for all your support


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

Really sorry bexyboo about your news.... I hope you will be able to give it another try.  It is awful having to worry about the costs as well.  I had a look at a hospital in Hungary as their IVF cycles are around 2000 Euro which is half of other European clinics and I heard very good things about it.  Of course it is also an added stress having to travel to a foreign country, but I think I will consider them once my Health Insurance runs out, I get 6 goes so that is pretty good.  Best wishes  

Sorry can I aslo ask what meds you ladies are on?  Iwas put on I ampul of decapeptyl and later on depending on scans 2 ampul of Menopur.  I don't know what is the difference between decapeptyl injection and the Synarel nose spray?  I know they mean to do the same thing I was just wondering how they determine which one to give?  When I saw my doctors and we discussed IVF she explained that I would need to take the pill for 1 month then use a nose spray, but when I went to see the nurse and collected my schedule and meds I got injections instead.  I can not reach my doctor for a week to find out why she chose Decapeptyl and the nurse has no idea.


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

sorry bexy... hope next try comes along sooner than u think xxx 

anyone got any advice on pg test... the 10mIu strips? I was just wondering how soon your hormones get to 1omiu in urine? how soon would u see a positive test? anyone use them?

hope everyone is ok 

mo xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

sssooo sorry bexyboo  - big


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Bexyboo, so sorry that it didn't work out.  The money is such a stumbling block too.  I don't think that there is anything I can say to make you feel ok at the moment - but I just wanted to share something with you:-

This may be a feeling or thought process that only I have had (!) but I doubt it - After each of my failed attempts (and failed months ttc naturally) a little bit of me changes every month.  Its the bit that readjusts to the disappointment but also looks realistically at the future.  Over the past 6 months, this feeling has changed and clarified quite a lot.  For me, it has been separating my 'need for a pregnancy and a baby' and my 'need to be a mummy'.  I understand that my situation is different to yours because I have a daughter - but the more I have separated these two entities, the more hopeful I have been about the future.  I have realised that, more than anything, I want to be a mummy again.  And I will be. I guess we are all trying to find our path.

Sorry for the waffle, don't feel I've explained that very well but its been a revelation to me and I hope it helps you too

Livertypickle x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

sorry, bit of  a me me me.

 turned up on 10dpo. Very early considering i had a trigger shot i thought? Anyone else experience this? So i guess back onto clomid and IUI today. Feeling really gutted this month, i think because it was the first IUI, it gave me renewed hope. Onwards and upwards!

Hope everyone has a more successful 2ww than me!

Lots of love


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry Mo   

10dpo is very early in any cycle - is it definately AF?  What is your usual luteal phase and were you supplemented with progesterone?  Sorry for all the questions

Livertypickle x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Hiya,
No progesterone no... just the clomid at start of cycle. I think 2nd half of cycle is about 2 weeks, maybe just over? Which is why i was so shocked! Didn't expect it so early. What do u think the reason could be? It is def AF... had also done a test that morning as well. 
Why is it, these things always happen on a weekend when u have a thousand questions and they can't be answered by the clinic!
LOL drama queen i am!

Thanks for helping,
Hope u r well,
Mo xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Mo

I'm really stumped why you would get AF 10dpo.  The questions I guess I would be pondering are:

1)  Did you definately ovulate on the day you thought you did (and if you were follicle tracked or triggered then that would be a given)
2)  Did you produce enough natural progesterone to maintain a uterine lining.  Did you have any progesterone testing during the cycle?

I'm puzzled as to why you would have such a short luteal phase when it is usually 14 days plus - which doesn't help you as its the question you're asking yourself - sorry   .  Luteal phase is generally constant - unless you have a luteal phase defect.

I hope you get some answers Mo, I would be interested to know what your consultant says about it

Livertypickle x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Livertypickle- i was tracked and triggered so def ovulated. 
I didn't however have as many of the symtoms as i did last month after ovulation- sore boobs were not that bad- which is what i had the month before.
I didn't have any progesterone tests during cycle- i will mention this to him when i speak to them. I will phone tomo and let them know, and see if i can get any clues, and see what they will do about it.
Thanks for your support, i will let u know!
Mo xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry mo and bexyboo  

Livertypickle how was Eurodisney?  Did you just go for the weekend?  Sounds like your consultation went a lot better and all sounds positive.  Think I missed what you said about next steps - will you be starting an IVF tx soon?  

We've been following our plan of doing things we couldn't do if we had a baby - so spontaneously decided to go to the cinema yesterday - saw The King's Speech recommend to all - and then had drinks and a meal.  Am afraid not all so positive though.  We're not used to drinking, so it kept DP awake all night and he's felt poorly all day, and my meal was terrible!  We're feeling very sorry for ourselves, and I'm struggling to see what the future will hold    Why can't things be as simple as they were in my twenties!!!!!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

So sorry bexyboo and mo.

Aubergine, glad the cinema was good, shame about the rest!!! I too wish things were easier. Without going into too much was married for 6 years, hubbie left when twins were 1 year old, 4 attempts at ivf. Had 5 frosties but couldn't use as they were with hubbie. Now on the road again with new partner and nothing is going to plan!!!

Am now def a demended lady in waiting, just want to know when we can start again!!!

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Tor x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey peeps!!

Mo sorry to hear your news, you never know?? 

I am truely demented at the mo my stupid period still aint here and was due last week damn it(((((((

And its monday tomorow double wamey.

Hope everyone ok


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi ladies - thanks for all your kind words and support
Hoping to find some money to start asap!! In the mean time pray pray pray for a miracle!!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya ladies

Aubergine - Its crap when you try to embrace the moment and it goes wrong.  My husband and I went through a stage of pointing out everything that was 'lucky' to compensate for it:  a green traffic light, a sunny day, - anything.  The skies will be bright again one day.

Disney was fantastic, totally childish escapism - feel like I've regressed to my childhood!  I feel fantastic and would heartily recommend it for a bit of escapism

I have also realised in the last couple of days that I am feeling happy and relieved and have now realised why:  Although a miscarriage isn't a good way for a pregnancy to end, my previous pregnancy ended as cancer.  I feel so relieved to know that my last pregnancy was actually a baby and not a tumour, I feel it has freed me from what seemed like a weird, grotesque curse.  This has given me a new start

I am starting a follicle tracking cycle when AF shows up (in about 10 days) then after that I will go straight in to a natural FET; so transfer will probaby be mid March.

Sending lots of love and luck to everyone

Livertypickle x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, 
can I join you ladies?  Just started my 2ww, test day 7th Feb.
One embie on board.
Good luck everyone.
Luce xxxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies, Can i rejoin? Some of you may remember me from the November thread . Should be going for my bloods next Monday and yet another FET this will be my 4th 2ww obviously I've enjoyed the last 3 soooo much   i want to do it all again   Maybe this time will be our time


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome lucyloo12 good luck hope u have an easy ride 

welcome back wanabmum - hope bloods go well on monday 

im getting nervous have my follow up meeting next week -- havent even thought about questions yet  -- dads been in hospital, grandad died so going up to scotland this weekend for the funeral been a stressful couple of months hopefully that be the end of the bad run xxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Pinks - On a slightly brighter look I've always thought as one person leaves this word another takes that person's place fingers crossed Grandad's watching over you and give you a helping hand next time round .x


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

wanabmum - that's a lovely post; I hope so too

Pinks - You have been through the mill - life is bl**dy unfair isn't it.  Maybe sit down tonight with a glass of wine and spill your questions on to paper.  I hope your bad run is over; its certainly your turn for good things

Livertypickle x


----------



## kyja (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Can I gatecrash please. 
I had 3 day 7 & 9 cell embies put back on 24th January. OTD is the 4th Feb.
x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

hi kyja. I'm also having treatment at h&e. Just waiting to start again. Fingers crossed it works for you and hope you don't stress out too much on the 2ww. x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey all, 

I have been quite as am fighting with mother nature!!!!!

I need to have a rant as I am wallowing in self pity!!(((( My stupid period is just not coming now 8 days late, doc said its usual to be abit late after failed stim cycle but seems a little concerned to why it hasnt turned up yet...anyway he has told me he wants me to take the pill which will force a period then wait for the next period for my IUI i know i am being impatient but am worried with what is going on with my stupid body arrrggghhh so fed up.


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

Jack - my cycle after IVF was 39 days (I'm usually 25-34 days) and was just short of taking provera myself.  Its very annoying isn't it, especially when you're waiting.

I suggest a game of badminton - it never fails to get me started   I'm free tomorrow night for a virtual game via fertilityfriends if you haven't started by then  

Hi to everyone else - newbies and oldies 

Livertypickle x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

jack i know what u mean bout mother nature  -- im still waiting for af after mc from 10th dec -- think its coming soon as im getting rather snappy at dh


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, feeling a bit down at the mo, no real reason for it, so I apologise now for me rambling!!!

Called the clinic today to see if they could give me any heads up on when I would be starting treatment again, waiting to sinc with someone else. Anyway left a message and she got back to me but I couldn't answer as I was driving.

When I listened to her message she said she knows I'm not working tomorrow, she's on a half day today so she'll call me tomorrow so we can have a chat. Normally that wouldn't bother me but I'm not liking the idea of this 'chat'. On my last attempt the egg quality wasn't very good and I was scared they wouldn't let me donate again. My consultant was fine about it but after hearing the way she said chat I'm really really panicing!

I'm prob reading way too much into it, like I said I'm not feeling myself at the mo. I was reading my little girl a bedtime story and nearly burst into tears as the forgotten teddy bear finally found someone to love him!!!!

Sorry again for the 'me' rant but just felt I had to write something before I exploded in a flood of tears!!

tor x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey all,

Ah Toria try not to get yourself too worked up....its probably just her wanting to leave you an up beat message.

Pinks my period has come yeay arrived last night have scan tomorow start my stim and scan a week tomorow, I had to persuade him to let me stim as he is concerned about multiple births...didnt really get that though. Do most clinics put people off? Anyway I would much rather run the risk of multiple than none.


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Toria - I wish clinicians would think about what a significant impact a telephone message can have.  Of course, you naturally fear the worst, because that is what we do.  I hope that you can talk to her tomorrow and she can allay your fears.

Jack - whoop whoop for AF arriving   On with IUI then?  I hope you'll keep posting with your progress this month, I'm rooting for you

Livertypickle x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks livertypickle and jack. I know i'm prob way over exaggerating but that's how it gets sometimes. Hopefully won't have to wait long for her to call! x


----------



## nikkican (May 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Im new to the TWW. Had EC last Wednesday and 13 eggs were retrieved. Was supposed to be IVF but changed to ICSI. 11 eggs were injected, 6 fertilised. Went for Blastocyst on Wednesday had 2 transfered. So its just the waiting game now. Did get used to it as I have had 3 IUI's but this time I am more optimistic so these 2 weeks will be a little bit worse I should imagine. 


Nic x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

she called, finally! She did apologise for the message, she meant nothing by it and realised that it may panic me once she'd hung up! The story goes- the first lady they had in mind can't do anything for 3 months as she had a jab to go abroad and they are waiting to see what happens with funding for the next lady. Guess the short version is they don't know when i'll be able to go again. It's nice to know what's happening but also frustrating having to wait! Guess i'll be demented for a while yet! Lol Welcome nikkican, all sounds very positive. Will have my fingers crossed you get a BFP. x


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

toria77 - Glad to hear you are now able to relax a little, now that you know what is happening.  but of course this waiting is awful.  If you are waiting to start with treatment or the 2ww, it just never ends does it?  I hope you will get a call soon that you can start your treatment again.  Till then rest and get your body ready for the next time.    Hope you will not have to wait long.

nikkican - well done on your 2 little embies.  Hope they stick and you will bet your BFP! 

I can not wait till next Tuesday to start stimming, I am still downregging and it feels like for ever.  but of course I can not complain I have started the cycle.  I am waiting for my IVF relaxation CD to calm me down but it has not even been shipped and I ordered it a week ago.  I hope it gets there before the whole thing is over.  I really could do with some calming down.  So far I only have retail therapy which is getting quite expensive  

wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi always-hoping. Ironic that the non-arrival of the relaxation CD is causing stress! Hope it comes soon. Good luck ewith the down-regging. I start that in 20 days.
Good luck nikkican! Hope the 2WW doesn't go too slowly for you.
Congrats on AF arriving, Jack.Good luck with it all!

I have had a very stinky day, trying to get some blood tests done. Went to see an immune specialist earlier this week and paid for hideously expensive tests. He said that 4 others could be done on the NHS and told me to get my doctor to arrange them. I have tried to contact her since Monday, leaving messages, speaking to her secretary, writing a letter...all ignored. She has now gone off on holiday. I went to the doctor's surgery today, hoping to collect my blood test form. No luck. Her secretary brought me to see another doctor who was, frankly, rude and unpleasant. She told me she would not fill in the form as the NHS wouldn't pay. I replied that I would pay if she could advise me how to get the tests done privately (without travelling all the way to London again). She said a private blood test did not need a form. She said she had spent enough time on me and had her NHS patients, who were sick, to see. I left in a state after shouting at her. 
I am so worn down by being treated like crap. It's not like I am asking for a boob job! When I rang the hospital, they said I did need a form.OMG! I finally got a really nice lady in the pathology dept to fill in a form and get a doctor to sign it - but only for 2 of the 4 tests I need. Then they wouldn't take my blood as I was 'private' and I had to go three floors away, sit in a corridor and have it done, for them to then take it back to the first place and bill me!

Sorry, rant over. I feel like I have been run over by a bus. Why are some GPS so rude and condescending? Why do they feel it is perfectly acceptable not to communicate and return calls? It is so unprofessional. Sorry, rant really over now!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Amily, I am angry for you.  That is utterly disgraceful - Please please write it down and make a formal complaint against the doctor - that is unprofessional, insensitive and innapropriate conduct for someone in such a high paid job.  I am seething for you.

These people who are bad at the job need to be pulled up - and we are the people to keep them on their toes and give them a sleepless night of reflection.

Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey all

Thanks girls for your support.

Had scan on with the meds yippee...so I am on 20 supefact and 75 menopur, having another scan a week today.

I am a little confused and pesimistic though...I am with the Londons Womens Clinic in Darlington, it has been good and supportive no complaints, but today I was casually having a conversation with a member of staff and basically indicated if this cycle failed I would go for a natural cycle then that would have to be it for me as no money left and poss look at it again in the future. Anyway she said she wouldnt bother with another cycle and save money with a view just for IVF, am i being hyper sensitive, i know stats are better for IVF but I can afford 5k. IVF failed on my first attempt, am i throwing money away on IUI? I was a little up beat going and when i left just felt down. Also what the max no and length of follicles they let you have after a stim cycle to go through with IUI....anyone know? Just there was regular mention of over stim cycles etc

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

xx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks livertypickle. Yes, will make a proper complaint.

Jack2009, when I was doing IUI the doctors and nurses all seemed to think it was only to go through the NHS process (necessary before IVF authorised) and would be unlikely to work. Not very helpful from my point of view. My friend's cousin had it and it worked first time though! Don't give up...!


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Amily sorry bout your tough time, you have helped me abit though with your comment. God i think these docs dont realise how something they may percieve as small can really damage us, I think maybe training on bedside mannors xx


----------



## melmel (Dec 4, 2010)

hey all
just wanted to pop in quickly and just say thankyou for all the support u ladies gave me in here....xxxx
Sadly i got a BFN on thurs 27th..... 
i have started a thread in negative cycles....called " am a sad jellybean"...so thats where i will be hiding out now.... 
once again thankyou  and i  wish you all well.....
mel xxxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Been a while since I posted, but have been reading how you've all been on this demented wait - either for next round on on tx!!

Pinks - so sorry that you have had a rough time of things lately.  Really hope that your meeting next week helps you to move forward and brings you some hope for things to come in 2011.

Jack - pleased af finally arrived for you.  Clinics do put people off multiple births as problems increase when you have more than 1.  In fact I think some places won't let you put more than 1 embryo back at certain ages - though I know you're doing IUI so different for you.  Don't get downhearted about what the nurse said.  When we went for our first ever conultation for NHS 1st attempt, the consultant said they always advised that you go straight for IVF because of the statistic.  So we decided to have a couple of IUI attempts.  We paid for these to save the funding for the IVF.  Sdaly they weren't successful, but we were glad that we tried it.  It works for some people, so you have to have hope that you will be on of those!  I have my fingers crossed for you.

Livertypickle - how are you?  Glad you had a good time in Eurodisney - you certainly deserve it - and hope it recharged your batteries and positivity ready for next tx!!

Toria - Sounds like everything resolved itself with the phone call.  Sorry you have to wait, but like you said, at least you know.  Best thing is to get your body as ready as you can to look after that lovely embie when it arrives!

Always-hoping - good luck for stimming on Tuesday.

Amily - so sorry about the way the drs treated you.  I really can't believe it.  So insensitive!!!  Do they really think we're all just having a laugh, playing around?  I agree with the person who said you should put in a formal complaint.  Let us know how you get on with that, and good luck with sorting out the blood tests.

melmel - sorry for the bfn

all those ladies on tww - good luck         lots for you 

AFM - had a bit of a downer of a week.  Think it's just the January blues.  DP has been poorly for about 3 weeks.  Seems to have had some kind of stomach virus.  Been upsetting coz tests been done and don't know what wrong, and just sad not to have him as his usual chirppy self.  However, he's been eating nothing but rice, yoghurt, bananas and bread, and seems to be getting back to normal!!!!  Then I had the stress of a big observation at school - am a teacher.  All went well though.  Also all my friends seem really busy, and just not seen anyone for ages.  Feeling sorry for myself ha ha!!!Silly me, hopefully things will start to get better!

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi aubergine long time!! Sorry you having a tough time....whats happening with your treatment at the mo?

melmel so sorry to hear your news((( I wish you all the luck in the future.

Started stim tonight so here we go have second scan on friday fingers crossed!!


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks jack. Lots of luck with the stim.
Hello again aubergine. Yes, will keep you posted re the complaint. Am writing it out this evening - once I ahve done all my work!
Good luck, always-hoping. Hope it goes well on Tues.
So sorry melmel.


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

evening all -- finally back from scotland long weekend -- but grandad had a good send off-- thought that was the end of my bad run -- but dh (not that he is being dear) says he is not sure we can afford the ivf treatment soon-- i know he is being logical but he got some debt that he needs to clear -- so im very annoyed that because he has been uncarefull my dream is put on hold --- we have both said that we arent going to get into debt on this treatment -- but i sssooo need to do this -- hate that ivf takes over ur every thought.  hopefully the meeting on thurs with the consultant will change his mind and we will find the money some how

anyway enough of me  -- welcome all the newbies hope ur journey is an easy and successful one 
jack goodluck for ur scan this week hope it all goes well -- my af finally arrived friday just gone -- so i relived about that
amily im so sorry the way u got treated by ur dr's -- it aint right --dont get why dr's dont understand 
aubergine - i ssooo hope u have a better week this week


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi pinks79
Thanks - about to craft my letter of complaint!
Sorry to hear about the funding issues. It is so hard and so very expensive. Everything in 'normal' daily life seems cheap in comparison!Started calculating how insignificant one day of my work is compared to my outgoings recently! It is so all-consuming isn't it? Sorry to hear about your grandad.


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just quickly popped on before bed!

Jack - at the moment not having treatment.  1st af since BFN started yesterday, and was advised to have at least 3 before next cycle.  Having felt so down recently, not had energy to look into what to do next. We could just stay with hospital where we had our funded NHS go, but want to do a bit more research into another clinic and get 2nd maybe 3rd opinions.  Will gather energy over the next couple of weeks I hope!  Hope the 1st injection went well!

Pinks - so sorry to hear about the funding situation.  It is soo expensive.  Even with our little lottery win, we've still got lots to save.  I guess that's one advantage for us not having a life at the moment - not spending on anything!!!

Amily - are you teacher amily? - just figured it out - slow and not even on the drugs at the mo!


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Aubergine
Yes, same Amily! 
Sorry you have been feeling down. It does all get a bit much. Hope you feel better soon
x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies

We have our consultant appointment on 15th Feb..get test results Weds as queries over quality / quanity of eggs (I'm 41). Had one ICSI cycle 5 years ago (BFN) and reading all the posts is bringing it back to me.. Good luck to you all..maybe some of us will be cycling together..? Just hoping can use my own eggs...

LJ  (a newbie!)


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi LJYorkshire - welcome to the demented ladies and good luck on the 15th.

Rather sad demented ladies at the moment - it seems that a low has hit us all simulataneously  

Pinks - I can really relate with the funding issue - it sucks that we have to think about funding at all; it appears that life is about being lucky and not about being deserving.  So I hope some luck comes your way.

I may seem like I belong to the church of ebay (!) but can't speak highly enough of it for helping us to make £1800 in the last 8 months for our IVF cycles.  Without it, we couldn;t have managed.  In April, I am hoping to be a census collector for 15 hours a week ( mainly weekends) for 4 weeks - its an extra £400-£500 - which may not seem like a great deal of money but every penny couts for us when it comes to IVF

Hang on in there - there will be brighter days ahead

Livertypickle x


----------



## nikkican (May 11, 2010)

Hi

I am on Day 5 of my 2ww. Yesterday I had a shooting pain really low down for about 5 mins I was hoping it would be implantaion symptoms but i have had the same today and now it just feels as though I have af pains. Had to go in the bath earlier to ease the pain. AF would naturally be due this Saturday but with the pesseries this may be delayed. Not supposed to test until the following Saturday so I am   that af doesn't show up! 

Nic x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hang on in there, nikkican!  
Sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

nikkican hope its just implantation symptoms    for you hun


----------



## fergie06 (Feb 1, 2011)

hi can i join you...im really fed up of trying,intercourse feels like a chore and all im getting is negative results...its driving me mad,its all i can think about!! whys it not happening?


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi fergie06
Welcome along! Yes, I know that feeling! It does seem really unfair. It gets a bit all-consuming, doesn't it? I am at the stage when I can't even really imagine a BFP.


----------



## fergie06 (Feb 1, 2011)

wishfull thinking ,but hey i suppose we have to be positive and think positive thoughts...im on day 18 of a 26 day cycle,im just praying this is the month! x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone  i am new in this and i am in 2 ww  grrrrr  i had EC on wed 26th and ET on the 29th and the test is 12th feb  i had very mild cramp in the 1st few day and today tiny quick sharp pain when i had a nap  hopefully that a good signs  anyone having the same feeling 

Baby stick


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello ladies may I join you?  

FET today with 2 great looking blasts on board yay!!
OTD is 11th Feb - will be crazy within a couple of days as usual.


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome nutmeg! That's great news...best of luck.
Good luck Becky7 (and welcome too!) Have never had a BFP so can't comment usefully on those signs but hope it's good news! 
Will keep my fingers crossed for 11th and 12th Feb.
And for you too, fergie06!


----------



## nikkican (May 11, 2010)

Hi! 

Even though I've got another 9 days to OTD as Ive mentioned before I would naturally be due my AF this Saturday.Was spotting yesterday and it's a bit heavier this morning, which is what normally happens just before AF shows up! So it looks like my 2WW is up early. I really don't understand why, when I had ET on day 5 they still tell you to test 16 days after. I have read somewhere if you have a 5 day ET you can test 9 days after which makes sense as that would be the day before i'm due AF.BUt did a HPT this morning because of the spotting and it was a BFN !!! as expected. Was really hopefull as I had 2 good quality embryo's and have done everything Im supposed to have and still a BFN!!!  

Nic x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

nikkican -- im sorry--  but my last time i bleed the 2nd week and i still got a bfp may be hpt is a bit early  - iwas told that 2 days before test date is ok and earlier may be false reading -- may give u a glimmer of hope hun  -- these 2 weeks are a nightmare 


had meetin with my consultant today to discuss what to do next -- she is writting to my dr to see if they will do a few blood test to see if i have sticky blood and something else (cant remember what else) to see if that why i mc and if it is they can give me something to help. if dr wont do it then il have to pay -- bit gutted as i cant have my consultant dr reid as she does the nhs side not the private -- but has said she will still do my scans -- so if anyone can give me any advice of who is really good and nice at chelsfield would be gratefull (will also post on chelsfield chat) they say i need to give my body time to get ova mc and have a couple of af before i start and i can got months without one --also dr reid said i meant to get refeferred again by my dr to go private but she has said that once i knw who i want to go with she will refer me on so at least i dont have to wait on my dr to do it. so my dh has come round and says we can aim for june -- he is happier now that he has spoken to her --  she has given me prices of the drugs so now can do research to see if i can get it cheaper  - most expensive is th gonal which is £90 a pack and i need lots of them 6 packs 
anyway just thought i let u all know 

welcome all new one and those on 2 week wait goodluck we are all    for you


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, how are we all doing this evening?

pinks79 -  I am so sorry to hear about your mc hon.  I am with Chelsfield as well & I'm under Dr Reid, she's amazing isn't she?  This is my 2nd IVF attempt with her, the first one being unsuccessful unfortunately.  I had ET on Friday & am due to test on 11th Feb.  I'm afraid that I don't know any of the other Dr's at Chelsfield but they are brilliant there in my opinion.

Hello to everyone else & I hope everyone is surviving this awful 2 week wait.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

You have the same test date as me Megan, good luck.

Nic,    it's not all over for you.

PInks, sorry to hear about your mc.


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

nutmeg that's great, how many emby/embies do you have?  We'll have to compare notes


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

We've got 2 blasts onboard, how about you? How are you feeling today?


----------



## chatton (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Nutmeg and Megan, just found this thread and we have the same OTD. Good luck! have been ok all week but suddenly this afternoon it just seems soooo long to wait! Feeling a bit negative after reading about so many BFN on another thread so trying to fill head with positive thoughts and gonna go pick a fun movie to watch tonight with hubby. 

have great weekend everyone!
C xx


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

Chatton you have a picture of my cat on your profile    Well is the spitting image of my cat anyway lol.


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Welcome to all ladies on 2ww and good luck to you all, hoping to hear lots of BFPs to bring positivity and good luck to us all!

Nutmeg - is that a pic of Angel on your profile?  Are you a Buffy fan?

Pinks - good to hear that you can get some tests done to investigate further, am sure it will be good to have more info.  also good that DH has now agreed to June.  Seems like a long way, but I reckon will fly by and be summer in no time! In the meantime, lots of time to enjoy a few drinks then get the body into an optimum baby making place! 

AFM - no news really.  Got an appointment at a private clinic to get another viewpoint.  Shockingly expensive for just a 1 hour consultation!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks aubergine -- yeah im glad she is sending me for test as she said they usually wait till 3mc b4 they look into - yeah june is a long way off but i think i need the time to get my head in a gd place and to save the money  -- it was cheaper than i thought which was a bonus but still a lot of money - 

hope ur appointment helps and gives u the answers u need 


2ww hope its all going well for you -- thinking    thoughts for you all 

xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, all those on their 2ww - good luck, sending you loads of positive vibes.

Not doing too well at the mo, think it's coz AF is due next week. Am really frustrated that we have to wait for funding from the other lady. Would feel so much better if we had a start date, even if it's months away!!!

I know it's no-ones fault but it is sooooooo frustrating. Am gonna give the clinic until the end of the month I think and if I've not heard anything I call them!!! Seems such a long way off!!!!!

Tor x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Yes I was a big buffy & angel fan Aubergine.

So sorry you're having to wait so long Toria, hopefully you'll hear very soon   

Five more sleeps here until OTD    this week will be a crazy one!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

Infertility:  A lesson in waiting......and waiting......and waiting.  Pinks, Toria, sounds like the waiting is annoying you both at the mo.  Me too; I'm on day 32 of my cycle and waiting for AF to show up.  I've felt pretty good all month but feel a bit crap today.  We are selling our house and had 10 viewings on Saturday; was really hoping someone would call with an offer so that we could get excited about something.

So I guess I'll wait a bit more then?!

Lots of love to everyone - and lots of hope to the 2WWers x x

Livertypickle xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

nutmeg - me too!  didn't ever get to see all of Angel though, but loved Buffy!!!!

Toria - sorry you're feeling so frustrated  

Livertypickle - good luck with the house sale.  do you already have a place you are moving to?

Jack - how you getting on with the drugs?

Have a good week everyone


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey girls,

Advice please I had a scan today which would make me 12 days since my period started of which i have been stimming 9 days, anyway had scan on friday it showed 1 follicle 15 mm and two 12mm, the scan today showed exactly the same this worries me they have booked me in again on wednesday for another scan pre empting IUI on friday but how come they havent grown and i thought they had to be at least 16mm...help!!!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

So . . . . . . my rant yesterday must have worked!!!!

Got a call from the clinic and guess what We can start next month     She was gonna make me continue taking the pill without a break but changed her mind when she realised how crappy I am on it!!!

Tor x


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Great new Tor!  You are nearly on the next journey

Jack - hang on in there.  My oestradol readings went from 2000 to 14850 in 48 hours - 48 hours is all it takes to change the whole picture.  Keeping everything crossed for you (I will hope for 3 follies, that would be fun  )

Hi to everyone - hope you're all doing ok today

AFM - 2 offers on the house from the weekend, looks like we might be able to move in to our dream home - the start of a dream year I hope.

Livertypickle x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

LiverityPickle, great news on the house - good luck.

Jack - try not to worry, things can change so quickly   

Tor - FANTASTIC news, good luck.

Well I'm at knicker checking stage now and analysing every twinge and the intermittant cramps which I know are caused by the meds, but doesn't stop me worrying


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks nutmeg. I'm getting excited now, even if it's still a while away!  . The 2ww has got to be the worst thing ever but i've got everything crossed that you get the BFP that you want. x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

jack2009 goodluck for ur scan on friday  -- hope they are growin for you 

toria77 ah wow thats great news 

nutmeg hope everything is going well for you 
hope everyone else on their 2 ww is doing well 

xx


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pinks I have scan tomorow...i am in so much discomfort was sure i must have over stimmed but the three follies are 15mm, 12mm and 12mm....do you or anyone know if they havent grown more will they just canx IUI or will they just do it? I know they like them to be between 16-18mm at least....am very nervous about tomorow now(((((


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah sorry meant tomorow  -- i dont knw hun aint done an IUI
  for you and sending     thoughts hope it all goes well and they have grown hun
xxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all
Good luck jack! Am sure you will be fine but if they aren't considered big enough, can't they postpone IUI? Am rubbish - had it done 3 times and can't even remember the process! It's like I blank it from my head! I am pretty sure they won't cancel it anyway.
Great news toria! Pleased for you.
Good news about the house offers, LivertyPickle.


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi ladies Can I join you? I am on my 2ww after a fet. I have 5 days left, my otd is 14/2/11 Valentines day   
hope you are all ok and its not to stressful! X


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome Mrs Mossy. I'm not actually on the 2ww but am starting treatment again next month. x


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome MrsMossy!!

Well had my day 14 scan today..my 15mm has grown to 16mm and one of my 12mm has grown to 13mm the third one has now gone I have one on each ovary. Anyway they want me to stim till friday now poss basting sunday or monday...argg am anxious and my body response


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

jack thats good they have grown --    that they grow more for you 
welcome mrsmossy  --hoping u get the best news on monday  -- hows it going so far


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Im ok having some serious tummy cramps which is really worrying me. Think im having a wobble and feel really anxious.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Mrs Mossey, you'll know aswell as anyone cramps can be a good thing just as easily as anything else    But this is coming from someone going through exactly the same atm    OTD is Friday for me and now that my cramps have gone I'm thinking that's bad, so just shows how demented we get


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Nutmeg- I have 2 blasts on board too! Hope you are ok. How funny im moaning about cramps, your worried that you dont have any now.........we are truly mental. lol X


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone  After 11 days of my ovulation, I had spotting and load of brownish discharge turn to light red discharge with a bit of clots and start to bleed on Sunday and  My period is due on Thursday and i was suppose to do the test on Saturday 12th  Could it be an implantation bleeding or a period?  
Had anyone went through this
Thank you


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone joining you if you don't mind. I am in my 2 ww at the moment. This is our third cycle of ICSI. been pregnant twice but miscarried both times. Just had 1 blastocyst replacedon the 4 th feb. My clinic (MFS) have asked me to wait until 21 St before testing. Does this seem long to other people's experiences. Good luck everyone sending you all lost of baby dust xxxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

becky77 hows it going  -- when i got my bfp i bleed for the 2nd week -have u spoken to ur clinic 
susie7 welcome all the best on this cycle  - hope this is the ones for you -- does seem a long wait -- usually 14 days till test day but may be different on blast cycle 

hows everyone doing today  xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi pinks79
Yeah i have email my clinic and she not sure and kept telling me to test on saturday  but last night it completely stop then today at lunch time i had few spot and a wipe of light bleed with  load of brown discharge again  and nothing more  so really confused now as i was due to have my period today or tomorrow before the test  so i have told the clinic again for her to let me know and she told me to take the test tomorrow  grrrr 
Doesnt sound like i got good news as had 2 embryo  1 cell with 8 grade 1 and another cell with 7 grade 2  so good embryo  but cant work out why have i got 1 implantation bleed and another implantation spotting  doesnt make sense
Sorry it long rubbish story lol
How are you doing pinks79


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi

Could I possibly join you all.  I had my ET today with 2 blasts (one hatching which apparently is  good?)  
Also could someone advise me on a couple of random questions!!

Just sitting down to a nice cup of redbush tea.  Does anyone know if this type of tea is okay as I know green tea is supposedly no good for you on 2WW.  It says naturally caffeine free.

Also,  Ive been told to test after 14 days but I thought Day 5 Blasts I would be safe to test earlier.

sorry for the questions.

Best of luck to everyone         

x


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Girls 
Hope you don't mind me joining in; had et yesterday. Had de ICSI in Spain. The transfer was quite painful (doctor could not explain why) so now wondering if it's all going wrong or just sore from the poking!
Don't know if anyone can help,, but last time I had tx (at ARGC) I had all sorts of meds after transfer - Prednisilone, Ritadrine, Clexane injections. THis time i just have estraderm and crinone. Wondering why. Feels a bit wrong. I was determined this 2ww would be calm and restful but that's so hard! 
Can anyone let me know what meds they are on?


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Daisy - Im on pessaries 2 a day and eastrogen (cant spell but HRT tablets!!!)  4 a day

Hope that helps,  last time I was only on pessaries

xx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

becky7  dont worry too much -- i had the same on my second week i thought it was all ova (tmi) i had brown the bright red when i wiped i stopped after day 2 of the bleeding and then started again  - i tested 2 days before my ofical test date got the bfp  - i phoned the clinic and they stayed it was a true reading as it was close to mt test day  -- so pls dont give up hope    and    for ya hun
me ok just trying to save for our next try and hubby is hoping for a miricle that we will conceive naturally while we are saving -- we can try

chazrab  i dont know about what different kind of teas u can have but i stuck to tetley decaf tea (im a teaaholic)  i couldnt tell much difference and now i cant go back to normal tea as i dont like the taste  --  goodluck to you 
xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Daisy -I am 400g of cyclogest pessaries twice a day and 2 mg of progynova 3 times a day whis is estradiol valerate which is similar to chazrab I think. Hope this helps


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi pinks79  Thank you for your information  and it hard to relax as if only i have acuputure everyday maybe that would help me to relax during 2ww  as really thought i was pregnant as i had few signs with cramps  spots  tired  etc  then i had wipe of bleed with discharge then for 2 good day i had bleeding then stop overnight then back to spotting on pad  so really confused  as my 3rd IVF  and my pregnant signs have completely stop too grrrrr  oh well  will do the test tomorrow  but am already planning my 4th IVF lol
Where is your clinic  as my in st bart's in london


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah becky77 the 2 weeks is sssooo hard isnt it  -- im under chelsfield in orpington  -- its good u can look ahead  -- but im ssoo hoping u wont need that 4th attempt  -- goodluck tomorow


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

ohh  thank you


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck Becky, have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

Would you mind if I join you? I am in the first week of my 2ww. Due to test on the 18th. I don't have any HPT in the house as I know I would be naughty!

Becks x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Beckycools, I know what you mean. On my last cycle I was due to test on a Wed so we bought the HPT the weekend before. It was agony knowing they were there, unfortunately I started bleeding on the Mon but still had to test!!!

Tor x


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies on meds; different docs/clinics have totally different ideas, and I did feel that some of the side effects of the other drugs i was on last time didn't really help. 
Am now determined to stay calm, be lazy and hope things turn out. 

Have been googling on the roobois/redbush - in Africa it is recommended for pregnant women. it's an acquired taste though I would say!  I have bought some hot chocolate and will just get fat. 
Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

oh no toria77  how bleeding are you  as heard some women bleed and still get BFP  so it not over till it over


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry Becky7 I didn't explain myself. It happened before xmas on my last cycle. It was a BFN though


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

toria 77  oh no  so sorry  as my BFN this morning too  so have email barts to hurry and book me for next appointment  hopefully in may or June    i will ask steroid for my implantation as i seem to have problem to implant my embryo and i am not taking no for an answer lol


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh Becky, so sorry. Sorry if I'm being a bit stupid but why would you need steroids?? x


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Becky7- So very sorry to read the result was not what you wanted


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Becky.

Another BFN here too


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Nutmeg  sorry hun X


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh nutmeg am so sorry here to chat if you need to.xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nutmeg, so sorry


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ssooo sorry for the BFN today  feel for you all BIG   to you all xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you all  gutted  and thank god for my dogs to keep me going lol  and toria 77  my friend  same age at me had 2 failed ivf and on her last ivf they have given her more drug for her blood and steroid to keep her immune stystem going and now she 3 month pregnant with twin  and her cell is 5 and 6 grade 2  and my is cell 7 and 8  grade 2 and 1  and  i was told Miss amanda tozer is the best egg transfer then the other men is as i have 3 different men for my egg transfer  and we both went through everything today  eating healthy  no booze  acupuncture for 3 month  and before ET and after EC and yet she got twin and i got negative apart from extra drug to boost it up  so  i got miss amanda tozer to ring me tonight and i am gonna ask her for everything i needed to boost me up lol
Hope you girl who had BFN  feeling bit better today


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry, Nutmeg and Becky.

Becky - I am going to be on steroids and aspirin this time. I am also having private immune treatment so let me know if you have any questions and I will help as much as I can. Due to start down regging on Wed, assuming the immune consultant gives me the OK this afternoon. All hideously expensive but let's hope it is worth it! I have had 3 failed IUIs and 1 IVF plus FET failures - like you had good blastocysts each time. I tried to get steroids for the FET but the doctor said no.
Suggest you go to your GP and ask for level 1 immune tests, which are available on NHS. My GP only let me do some of them. Worth doing though. The details are on Agate's excellent FAQ page in the immune section.
Don't take no for an answer. I am making a nuisance of myself on a daily basis - I hate doing it but is the only way to get any results.
Who is Miss Tozer?


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Amily  thank you for all your information and why you on for steroid and aspirin and why you going for private immune  and of course i wont take no for an answer as i am getting little older and need to sort it out before i past 40 lol  and no your not making nuisance of yourself as you got to get what you need to get pregnant eh 
Miss amanda tozer from st barts hospital as that where i go to  which hospital you go to


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you mrsmossy

Oh no nutmeg  so sorry  horrible eh  so dont think i have a good weekend or valatine  and still waiting to hear from barts for next appointment  which hospital you go to


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahh so sorry for the negative girls((

Went to clinic had scan good news i have two follies at 18mm and one at 14mm took trigger shot and getting basting tomorow, they told me that my lining is 18mm that sounds very thick but they weren't negative


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

jack2009 - excellent news! 18 sounds perfect, from what I remember. Lots of luck!!  
Becky - I am going for private immune trtaement as my NHS clinic don't do it. They won't put me on clexane even - the steroids are their only gesture. I didn't feel confident that that was enough and so went to a specialist. The 'never mind, let's try again' approach did not seem very scientific!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

So AF arrived today. Start taking the pill again next Tues and so by my calculations and what I understand happens next, I'll be starting stimms on my birthday  .

Hopefully that is a good omen!!!


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

That's a positive omen, toria77!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope so, feel a bit greedy as I already have twins but DP has no children and I def want more!!! x


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

toria77 dont feel greedy - we all deserve as many as we want 

goodluck tomorow jack2009


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Had DIUI basting this morning....on the dreaded wait they told me not to test untill the 27th of february.

I said to my sis as we got back in the car and to my tummy I hope its like look whos talking in there!!


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

ah goodluck hun  -- glad it went ok 

my mum and dad have given us some money towards are funding -- which has been a huge releif - so looks like we are on track for june 
woop woop xx


----------



## Pippy01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all , would love to join you my test date is 23rd feb. Had ET on 6 th , is it just me or is 2 ww getting longer mine is 18 days , anyone know why or have the same?


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine was the 4 th and I was given 21st not really sure why but think it is just to ensure it's a definite result that you get. Good luck x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ladies hello, is it ok if I join you all?

You can see my tortured history below, since 2009 I have had 1 IVF and 1 FET both with single blast transfer and BFN, a serious spinal operation, then 2nd IVF with all 7 of our embies frozen at blast stage because I was very ill with chronic nerve pain in my legs after the op, and now I am finally well enough to start working through those frosties.  In Jan had FET with 2 blasts, one quite good and one extremely borderline, BFN.  Now am having FET again on Tuesday I hope, we have 5 frozen blasts left.

I am not feeling very positive and last week we had a consult with Dr Gorgy and full immune testing.  Not got the results yet but just want to get on with it, thinking if I do need immune tx will want to have it just before a next fresh IVF.  We have been at Guys so far but if our frosties don't work we will move to ARGC. We're in Orpington near London so luckily we can pick from all of the London clinics.

I read back a few pages and I kind of got a good 'vibe' from this thread.  Seems like several ladies who have been through the mill a bit with IVF just like I have, and no annoying 'PMA PMA PMA' talk every 5 seconds      I think I prefer to be cautious and realistic, probably to protect myself.  I keep catching myself hoping though   

Hope to get to know you ladies better and wishing all of you luck wherever you're at


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome Mrs Rock great to see you so upbeat and positive  after everything that you have been through good luck xxx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome pippy01, susie7 goodluck on ur 2+ww -- does seem a long time -- few on my last wait was told to wait 3 weeks to wait -- 

mrs rock -- u have been through a lot since u started -- how long before u get ur immune results


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Mrs Rock
Welcome! Yes, catch myself hoping from time to time too!
I have just done all the Dr Gorgy stuff and have been told I have to wait 3-4 months before trying again with last NHS IVF. Have LIT and Humera treatment before then and intralipids and clexane during. i will be like a chemical factory! Just thought I would let you know as it was a bit of a shock to me that I would have to postpone. Was due to start down regging this week so feeling a bit deflated (and poor...)
Wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi ladies; haven't been on for a while so just checking in and catching up

So sorry to hear of some BFNs - nutmeg, Becky - its just so disappointing.  Sending you lots of love x

Jack - good to hear you are on 2WW again - rooting for you x

Hi to everyone else too x x x

AFM - I'm on day 39 of my cycle, knowing full well that my body was on overdrive trying to ovulate 18 days ago - something is really not right, so I am hoping that when AF finally shows up, my follicle tracking this month will finally explain the 'unexplained' of my infertility.

Lots of love to all

Livertypickle x


----------



## Pippy01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi thanks for your support, I'm back at work tomorrow dreading being asked but at least will be busy and not going insane. Will just tell people I will not know till march so it gives me some breathing space. 
Have had 2 bfn so trying to prepare again but also stay positive and strong. I must admit though it does make you feel much better and not alone being able to talk to you all on here. Why oh why do we keep ourselves so taboo we should be out there and proud to be strong and proactive. I'm not the best at it but getting better at letting people in to our secret circle . 
Good luck all remember to be proud of our club x


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Its otd for me and its a definate bfn - good luck ladies


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Mrs Mossy I'm so sorry to hear you had a BFN.  Hugs to you.

Thank you for the welcome Susie, pinks and Amily.  I could get some of my immune results this week but some of them will take another 2 weeks so am holding off until then, I don't really want to know during this FET if I have got lots of immune problems.  That will have to wait until after!

Amily, thanks for letting me know about the timescale.  That must have been a bit disappointing for you, having to wait.  I did ask Dr Gorgy what the timescale for any treatment might be and he said 2 months.  But whatever happens, it will take us a while to get going at ARGC, I hear they make you do a monitoring cycle, so I hope the immune won't delay us too long.  Time counts at my age after all!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

mrsmossy so sorry for you hun


----------



## LouH (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - Can I join you? I've been posting in the Jan/Feb cycle forum but this may be a better question for fellow 2ww's!

What side effects have people experienced from the Crinone (progesterone gel?). I feel Tired, Sick and Sore Boobs but think at only 4d past transfer this must be partly just being tired from it all and the gel?

Really can't sleep, have been and got some sleepy time tea from the health food shop this morning, fingers crossed that helps.

Any experiences welcomed....trying to be realistic on side effects V symptoms!

I think the 2ww is the hardest bit of the whole IVF process....AHHHHH!  

Many Thanks LouH


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Lou, congrats on being PUPO

I have not used crinone, I have only used cyclogest pessaries.  However they are both progesterone.  I have definitely had sore boobs and cramping whilst using progesterone but that's about the only side effects I've experienced really.  I know what you mean about trying to be realistic about side effects as in my first FET I posted a question just like yours, trying not  to get hopes up too much. But I hope yours are symptoms


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi 
Hope you don;t mind me joining in - had et on 9th and testing on 23rd - so not as long as some of you but this does seem like the longest 2 weeks ever! Trying so hard to stay positive but keep worrying about strange aches and twinges. My transfer was really painful, the doctor didn't seem to know why, so I am hoping that the soreness is from being poked around. 
I am on crinone, don't seem to have any side effects, just worrying that it is going in properly. 
Sorry for those bfn's


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of personals, just came to check on Mrs Mossey, so sorry


----------



## LouH (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks *Mrs. Rock*, good luck with all the Immune investigations....you sure have been through it.

*Daisy* - using crinone I know what you mean about worrying about it all going in! Fingers crossed hey!

xx


----------



## shanks11 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am on day 3 now of my 2ww (i think thats what 2ww means?)  

Had 1 embryo transfered, 1st time - 8 cell and on Friday just gone - i am going out of my mind wanting to know the
result - what are you all thinking?

How are you coping with not knowing 

xx
Sarah


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys Im on 2WW after a day 2 et with 2 embryos. 1 was 5 cells and the other 4. ET was Friday the fourth and Im meant to test on Sunday. Yesterday evening we had a bit of a scare coz we thought AF had come after I got a few spots of brown and pink blood when I wiped. Although we knew it was too early we tested this morning but got a negative ...Just hoping what I got yesterday was implantation bleeding. The wait is driving me crazy!!!
Good luck to all the ladies on their 2WW


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone  the 2ww are the worse time of my and your life  and the best thing to do is to keep yourself busy and dont sit around thinking too much  maybe you can ask your husband to go for long weekend if your not working eh as i wish i did  but next time my partner said we defo going away during 2ww


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mrs Mossy so so sorry((((

Sorry ladies to be self involved...I only had DIUI on sat morn and am already feeling cramps and periody is it possible for my period to come at any point if this cycle fails as i had a stimulated cycle and will have messed up my normal cycle as usually its only 21 days which would make my period due 21st feb but stimmed for 14 days...arrrggghhhh hate this part, i know i shouldnt be negative but its hard not to be!!


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Jack, 
Don't know if it is possible but mine didn't come early with IUIs so hang on in there! Don't think it would come so soon...try not to panic!

Good luck Sarah and timewill tell! It's horrible waiting. Sending you lots of luck and best wishes


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG I got a BFP this morning and it's 6 days before Im due to test! im also bleeding as well


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

timewilltell -- have u called ur clinic hun-- they can advise u the best -  may be just a blip hun but best to check it out

jack how are u today 

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope everyone is nice and calm today. 
Just watching Steve Backshaw on Deadly 60 hoping he will have to take his top off - he is my guilty daytime tv secret. 

Have you ever wiped and thought 'Oh no it's pink' then realised your finger has gone through the paper? 
Or maybe that's just me..


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Daisy66 - that made me laugh so much! Thanks for the smiles x


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

When's your otd Susie is it coming up this week?


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha Ha Daisy....... yeah! Too many times during this 2ww! x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Supposed to test on 21st but don't think I  will last that long. had a 5 day blastocyst transfer on the 4th so Saturday or Sunday should be accurate I think. What about you?


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

23rd and my et was on 9th so quicker than yours - that's really not fair for you, 2 weeks is long enough. Are you testing yourself or do you have to go to docs?


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Beckycools (I love that name) have you given in to the temptation of buying a test yet?


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Daisy 66  - I will be testing at home but then think I will go into the clinic on the Monday for a follow up blood test on the Monday. I think the clinic messed up myself and it wouldn't be the first time either. After our replacement they didn't have my contact sheet in my file so we had to wait upstairs for a little while after and then when they eventually gave me the sheet it just had the standard 17 days - it's actually 19! which is nearly 3 weeks but the nurse said that they normally give contact dates for testing during the week and not at weekend so that there is someone to talk to if needed. I keep thinking I will give them a ring but then think that if I get to next weekend without getting my period I stand a good chance. Whatever will be will be.....


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Susie - I had a day 5 blast transfer today and my OTD is 26 Feb, so that would be in effect 16 days after EC. I think my clinic give slightly longer than 14 days for FETs as can take the embryo a bit longer to start developing again after thawing.  19 days does seem pretty long to me, I know I'd have trouble holding out.  I usually test 2 or 3 days before OTD anyway!


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Susie - Yeah I think they plan it at their convenience, I can't help being cynical about the whole IVF industry although if it gets us to where we want to be I will take it all back! 
I think that if you keep taking the progesterone it will delay your period anyway, so that may not be a good idea, correct me if wrong anyone? 
I think I will test at home 1st this time - last time I got the -call in the middle of London, was sobbing in shop doorways and on the tube, not good.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ohhh Daisy reading that broke my heart.  I have sobbed about IVF on the streets of London too babe.  I hope o mch that this time you'll be celebrating but yes, better to be at home definitely.  My OTD is a Sat which I am so relieved about.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs Rock - thanks for that info - hope everything goes really well for you - that would mean the 19th/20th for me as mine was frozen as well so will probably do it then.
Daisy 66 - I am on cyclogest and have been convinced several times that I was pregnant but it was just the pessaries giving me false symptoms and hope! So not under any illusions at all. Thinsk it is a good idea to test at home - that's why I want to do it over the weekend as my DH will be with me and then we can do something together whatever the result is. If I test Monday - I will be on my own and probably go slightly mad if I am not already


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks Mrs R you girls on here are the only ones who completely understand. Anyway, this time it could all be different, sorry for bringing the conversation down, let's all keep positive.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't apologise, if you can't show your feelings on FF where can you?  Anyhow yes, let's picture ourselves having a London street party instead.  Oh and I DON'T mean for the stupid royal wedding of course!!!


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just popping on to say lots of luck to Mrs Rock for your FET    & of course to everyone else  . xx


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

Daisy I have bought one.... yesterday. I gave it tho DH and he is hiding it for me until Friday!


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Girls ! I am a demented girl waiting. My OTD was actually Feb 3, but seeing as I had a BFP last time and then two weeks later as I watched my HCG levels drop I became a BFN, I decided to wait an extra couple of weeks before I tested. I am actually on my CD 46 and 26 DPO. This waiting is killing me, but the alternative would kill me too..... I have decided that my OTD will be Feb 20. Has anyone else been this demented?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Poppy thank you x  I have missed you and the others from our January thread.  Glad to see you have a plan for your next tx in March.

Dimples you have such willpower.  So sorry about your mc.  Keeping everything crossed for you, it must be a good sign if you haven't had AF, surely?


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mrs R - good luck with the immunes - you're a very brave lady!! I'm burying my head in the sand & am going to try & wing it without getting any more tests - DR on 1st March. Take care & wishing you all the luck in the world   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Poppy not so much brave as desperate!!!  As you have already been able to have your DS I think you're wise to hold out longer - it's such a lot of money.  Good luck to you too


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mrs R - I so know what you mean! Don't think I can persuade DH to go down that route at the moment - hope I don't live to regret it!   x Anyway I'd better jump off this thread before I hog it


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey girls. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Mrs R, Daisy and Susie xx My bleeding turned out to be spotting after all. We did another test today using a digital kit and it came out positive. The last time we got a BFP I ended up having my period and losing it so we are just praying this one stays with us 
I am due to officially test on Sunday, et was on the 4th. 
Good Luck to everyone on their 2WW.


----------



## jack2009 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fingers crossed timewilltell woop woop hang in there xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad it was only spotting timewilltell - rest up, overdose on the spinach and other folic acid and keep that PMA up your baby will stay with you x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hurray Timewilltell, congrats!  Fingers crossed for OTD!


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

*crossing fingers* Timewilltell !! Good Luck and keep positive !


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you twt and all of us.  
Was having a nice relaxing day today, went for a walk, done some chores etc, all seemed to be going well; thought I would have some herbal tea, the apartment we stayed at in Spain had a big box of different herbal teas, and some of them made their way back with us; started drinking this 'Salvia' tea then though perhaps I should google to make sure it's ok to have; read ' not advised as is linked to miscarriage'!  
You can imagine the panic, drank loads of water to flush it through. Started to feel twinges, which I have on and off anyway, so I'm sure it's imaginary,  also thought I should let the clinic know as the apartment is recommended by them and I thought they would have checked out if these teas were suitable. AAARGH will go mental before this is over.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

daisy66  I was told not to drink herbal tea  only either weak tea or warm hot water  and what made you have it done in spain and where about in spain
Good luck and enjoy the sun.
Becky7


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

We came back the day after et, it was lovely over there but thought I would be better off resting at home. Went to Spain as we decided to go for donor eggs, the results due to my age are 65-70% with de only 20% with own eggs, although I responded well with own eggs we can't afford many goes. 
The waiting time for de is about 6 months here, in Spain donors are anonymous so no waiting list, and we are dark haired anyway


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

ahhh lol  as i am dark hair with light dark skin as my mum family are half Spanish  so just wonder as for your age as i will be 40 in june  so  
Good luck and dont relax too much lol


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Becky - There are quite a few clinics out there, we went to Irema near Denia, v nice people, v modern clinic, they pick you up from airport etc.
Did not warn me off herbal tea though, thanks for the info x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

oh thank you for your information  as will keep that in mind as i got apartment in Spain      so knowing you had twinges which sound good as for my 1st ivf i had twinges from day after ET and i was BNP but M/C at 13 week  so during my 2nd and 3rd IVF i didnt have twinges so i knew i wasn't which was both BFN  so i got my RE tomorrow to find out what they can do for my 4th  and i will be looking out for twinges for my 4th IVF lol 
Good luck though


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Gosh Daisy what a horrible moment with the tea!  Sure you don't need to worry, one cup couldn't make a difference otherwise I reckon it would be known as something to drink if you don't want to be pregnant.  I agree with warning the clinic though as who knows some people might drink tons of it and anyway, nobody needs that extra stress.  What kind of tea was it?  Know just how you feel as yesterday I drank some Tropicana fresh orange and pineapple juice then I started vaguely remembering something about pineapple making the womb contract and scared myself   , will be steering clear of it now!


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Becky 7 - Thanks for that i hadn't thought that the twinges may be a good sign
Mrs Rock - I know I feel really stupid now as I know you have to be careful with herbal things, essential oils etc, I think cos the teabags were complementary at an apartment linked with the clinic i thought they were safe, silly really, but I have emailed to let them know as I would hate to think of people going for tx and using those teabags. The Spanish name was 'Salvia' which is Sage. Maybe the lesson is not to nick teabags!
This link has info re teas: http://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/herbalteaexpert/
This one has about pineapple: http://pregnancyglee.com/?p=26
It's a minefield!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just find it so frightening that things can vary from clinic to clinic.
Thanks for your last post daisy66 - hadn't hadn't every heard of any information about eating pineapple - love the stuff and have had two miscarriages! Crazy isn't it that the clinics don't say to you - you are advised not to do this as there is some link etc instead of us all having to find out for ourselves!


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the positive vibes guys. I've had a really bad morning.   I started bleeding this morning, this time it's a lot heavier and redder. Then I logged on and read about the pineapple juice! I've been guzzling pineapple juice. Took a pee stick test a few hours ago and it turned positive straight away. The clinic just told me to rest, I really hope it's not another mc again. 
Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

timewilltell  - hope its just a blip hun -- i read alot of people bleeding and going on to having successful pregnancy -- just take it easy like the clinic say   
susie7 ur right we dont get all the info we need -- i get a lot of mine from different pages from this website and books  - dont knw what i would do without this life line 

i have booked a dr app next week to see if i can get my blood test on nhs to test for sticky blood etc  -- hoping they will do it -- save some money

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Girls! I hope everything is ok with you timewilltell. Just rest, out up your feet have a nice hot cup of chamomile tea (quite safe) and think of positive thoughts. Hang in there.

As for the pineapple, I have heard that pineapple can help with the implantation, but only the core of the pineapple. But there have been no scientific studies, just word of mouth from other women. I would not risk it though. Pineapple and papaya are the two fruits you should stay away from.

Enough of my rambling. I have 3 more days before I test. Good Luck everyone ! Baby dust to all...


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

i find really diffcuit what to believe pineapple or not  herbal tea or not  etc  as my fiend eats and drink before she found out she was 2 month pregnant  so next time during my 2ww we decided to go away with dogs and leave our iphone at home so that way  i wont look into the net and start getting all paranoid about what we can or cant eats  drink  do  etc  as i really believe it too much 
Hey timewilltell  hopefully you will feel better to stay in bed and put your feet up and chill and listen to music that will relax you  will be thinking of you
x


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All 
I think I overreacted a bit yesterday with the tea! Just really want this to work!! 
TWT - just think - you got a +  - so rest up  - thinking of you   
Take care all x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

The babycenter website in Daisy's link below says camomile tea is not good! It is an absolute minefield. Had the same pineapple problems last time on 2ww!
Thanking of you, timewilltell.
Lots of luck with the test, dimples.
Have just done the hoovering - ridiculous. Off to bed.


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry - should have previewed that. I meant 'thinking' of you, timewilltell.


----------



## Charlie1971 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all

I'm at day 8 post egg transfer (2 grade 1 eggs !) and am so nervous! Had lots of pelvic cramps earlier this week and very
tender breasts but they all seem to have stopped now!

Trying to keep positive and keep busy at work but every other moment I seem to worry! Its out first
time and I didn't know it was such a roller coaster of a time! I know its only a 35% chance so trying
not to get too excited also!


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi ladies how is everyone today?
Time will tell - hope you ok x
I just have one day to go! Can't believe it is finally here. Was so tempted to do it this morning. My hubby and I have been together 16 years today an it would ave been a lovely anniversary present. But also wanted to share the day with him so holding out until tomorrow. 
Hope everyone is coping ok x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi timewilltell, hope you're doing ok. x

Susie, wow you must be really excited. Got my fingers crossed for you. x

I'm still demented, going to clinic on 28th to collect drugs and I'll be starting stimms in March!! Why does time go sooooo slowly!!! x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

It will be here sooner than you know. Keep eating healthy and getting your body and mind ready. Wishing you the best of luck xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

oh susie7  that brilliant only 1 more day  ahhhhh  finger x x

Dear all to ladies  i was told not to hoover by my friend midwife as your pushing and pulling so not good for your back too so let hubby do the hoover for you all

I had RE last night and wonderful lady so will start on my 3rd cycles which is late April  so not long to go lol

Have great weekend to you all xx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Toria, Becky, Susie, Dimples, Amily, Pinks and Daisy thanks guys. I had a heavy bleed yesterday morning then I changed my pad around 3 in th afternoon and got a fews spots for the rest of the day. Took a test this morning and got a faint positive and started bleeding heavily again. I have taken the day off work to chill out at home. Will let you know how we get on but I feel so gutted   
Anyone testing today? Hope it works out for you guys    
Charlie hang in there you'll be alright.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Timewilltell  You really need to rest and put your feet up to try stop the embyro coming out  and try to keep calm  listen to relaxing music etc to keep you mind of it  as like you say you got fainted line so that even good news as another embryo might stick around somewhere 
It not over till it over  
Good luck x ;


----------



## Sarah21 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I had ICSI and had 1 blast put in on 16th Feb, so OTD is 27th Feb, can I join you?

Just been reading some of this thread and I am now worried.  I have been drinking about 6 cups of camomile a day, as I thought it was good for me!  Saw your posts about it and googled it and it appears I shouldn't be drinking it at all.  I wish there was a definitive list somewhere!
I am also having 1 small glass of pineeapple juice a day, as it's supposed to help the embie stick!

Wishing everyone here lots of luck and PMA    


Sarah


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

timewilltell just rest honey - I know its hard to try and relax in such as situation and you must be backwards and forwards to the toilet checking all the time. It must be driving you insane - have you tried a relaxation tape just to give you some peace - might help and the lie down anyway will be good for you. Eat lots of spinach and enjoy the sunshine. x Praying for you honey x Big hugs.


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, can I join you ladies?? I had a 2 x 6-cell embie transfer yesterday so my OTD is 03/03.

Nice to 'meet' you all x


----------



## shanks11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Crossedforluck
Welcome to the site!

I had 8 cell x 1 transfered 11/2 so am now on day 7 of 2ww  
Only another 6 sleeps before i can test   going loopy already - symptoms are probably all in my mind at the moment!   I really am holding back on doing early test - i know i shoudnt and my DH said i was silly if i did test early! its just sooo hard. 

Any i hope you are keeping well

Take care
xxxx     
Sarah


----------



## emmacuk28 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I had my embryo transfer 3 days after EC on Monday 7th Feb, and my test will be done on Sunday 20th Feb.  It has been so hard waiting to find out whether the IVF has worked, the first week wasn't too bad but this week has been a different story.  I really hope we can all get  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All 
TWT  - hang in there thinking of you   
Susie - make sure you let us know tomorrow, I'm not religious but praying anyway   
Emmacuk - I agree the 2nd week gets harder! 
Sarah21 - I agree, it's so confusing and you could end up googling everything you put in your mouth. To hoover or not, swimming or not, rest as much as poss or carry on as normal?  I was thinking we should start a new post with do's and don'ts, not that you would want anyone to panic, but as we know if you find out by accident that you have had something you shouldn't it really f's up your PMA.
I am supposed to test at the docs on 23rd, had et on 9th, so maybe I can test on Sunday? Have been getting more crampy today, but felt sick earlier which I took as a good sign. 
Bought some tests today, will hold out as long as poss though.


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Girls !

TWT: Good Luck ! Relax and just pray for the best. I will pray too.
Susie: Good Luck tmw !
Daisy: Good luck on whatever you decide to do !

Everyone else.. chin up.. our wait is almost here !!

Baby dust to all !


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone. 

Good luck to all those on the 2ww. x

I should be starting again about 12th March. It seems a lifetime away!!! If I'm this bad now and I'm not even tx imagine what I'll be like on the 2ww. x

Tor x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi girls,

Can I join you? I'm going in for blast transfer tomorrow morning so it would be lovely to be in the company of you all

Nettya


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Nettya hope your transfer goes well x


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been reading updates everyday and it has been such a support.  You are inspiring ladies.

I am after some advice.  I am 9dp5dt and had a panic last night as I had some bleeding.  I wouldnt really call it spotting as it seemed a bit more than that but it wasnt a lot and am trying to think it was implantatation.  It was more brown than red and today it has stopped totally.  Trying to be positive!!
Is this possible or is it too late for implantation as I thought they would be implanted by now being blasts!  On my previous BFN I didnt have any bleeding til 12dpt and that was defo AF.  Surely this is too early for AF isnt it?!?

Any honest advice would be gratefully received.

Good luck for everyone


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Chazrab
I was just reading this as feeling a bit sick today and was hoping this is a good sign, or if too early to feel sick. There is quite a bit of info on types of bleeding etc, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 hope this leads you to it, if not it is '2ww FAQ'. The implantation is later than you think, so you are prob fine, fingers crossed for you x 
There is also lots of info on pineapple juice which we have been discussing on this thread, basically juice is good, actual pineapple not good.


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Thankyou so much daisy for your quick response.  Just gotta keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## LouH (Feb 11, 2011)

Woke up this morning and AF had well and truly arrived, not just small bleed that you might expect from implantation. Am totally gutted, was not expecting it AT ALL, esp as only 9 days since ET, didn't even get to the end of the 2ww and our test date.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Lou, so sorry


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Aaaw Lou so sorry.
Update; I've been bleeding heavily for four days now.... today was our test day and we got a faint BFP much fainter than what we have on wednesday so it looks like we've lost this one again. We did all we could but it just didn't stick  . Anyone else testing today? 
Hope it works out for everyone else.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gutted for you timewilltell. Big hugs x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Sad  to see bad news on here today.  I'm sorry timewilltell and Lou.

I had 2 blasts transferred today and left a few behind who're a little slower to develop.  If they've made it to blast tomorrow there's a chance we will get some frosties too.


----------



## daisy66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Timewilltell & Lou - so sorry to hear that


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Timewilltell and Lou - Really sorry for your news   

Well, I was really naughty and did a test this morning 11dp5dt and it was a defo BFN.  It came up really strong but now Im worried it may still be the medication.  I did my HCG shot over 2 weeks ago now though.  Is it out of my system,  really wish I hadnt done the test cause I cant stop my excitement.

What do you think?  Have got 3 more HPT's to use until OTD on Thursday.  Please stay with me


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

TWT and Lou: so sorry to hear about your bad news....


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am a third timer demented lady in waiting had icsi, 2dp 3dt 1 top quality emibe 1 good embie 

praying they are going to implant and stick around!!

Good Luck Everyone xxxxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck Geebee!


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Best of luck, chazrab.  
So sorry lou and timewilltell. Thinking of you


----------



## LouH (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

*TWT* - sorry for you you are in the same boat as me...you should ask your clinic about increased progesterone options post ET if you do it again, some ladies have filled me in on if PG levels not high enough they don't sustain the lining even if implantation had occured... there are additional/stronger pessaries and there is an injection option.

Thank you so much for all your thoughts, we have an app with the consultant next Monday so I will have my long list of questions ready.

Fingers crossed we can get our BFP next time. xxLou


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you Amily xx


----------



## pinks79 (Jul 4, 2010)

so sorry TWT &LouH  --- lou hope u get the answer to ur questions  -- good that u have got in sso  quick 

welcome all the newbies goodluck to you all 

just been to my GP to see if he will pay for my blood test and he is very nice and kind and has also added a few more test to the list  -- plus a full MOT -- he says he is dertermined to help my and dh get pregnant -- but cant do anything with the funding as its not in his hands  -- but im very happy with what he is doing -- wants to see me in 2 weeks to have a chat and go over results --


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pinks: that's a great GP you have there ! Good things happen to good people


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

What a lovely doctor you have, pinks. Not my experience at all. That's good to hear.


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Evening ladies- me again, had follow up appointment today after my 4th BFN, asked to do things differently next time so doctor has recommended claxaine and or a high dose of steroids anybody else had this, and made the difference?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi wanabmum
Hope you don't mind but me butting in but I've just had (well Sept) my 4th bfn too.  Does claxaine thin blood?  I've had steroids on every cycle.


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i think so, have heard of loads of ladys taking it so hope its the key to a BFP.x


----------



## EVA1974 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, clexane stops blood from clotting.  Some women are given it as well as baby aspirin. 

It stops the body forming clots in the womb, when the embbies are put back.  

You may find Dr Alan E Beer book is you body baby friendly, helpful.  It informs you about different immune problems, which blood clotting can be one.


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Lou
Thanks for that, I will definitely talk to the consultants about it.
xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all ok and looking after yourselves 

I am afraid that I am going to have to lock down this thread as this part of the website is for those on their 2WW only and those that are have two dedicated threads as follows:

Feb & March testers with TX http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0

Trying TTC Naturally http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256304.0

Please post on the relevant link above for support from those also on the 2WW

I really don't want you to lose your friendships so if you do have a small group of you that does want to keep in touch please either get together in the chat room or start a new thread in G&B Chit Chat 

We really don't want to lose you from FF but unfortunately we have to steamline all the areas of FF as there just aren't enough hours in the day to moderate it all 

Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

UPDATE:

There has been a new thread set up in G&B chit chat for all of you who wanted to keep in touch by Livertypickle. Just click here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257270.0


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

UPDATE:

There has been a new thread set up in G&B chit chat for all of you who wanted to keep in touch by Livertypickle. Just click here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257270.0


----------

